# Rochdale by-election thread



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


>



Scum exclusive?
Do we know what he's done?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Scum exclusive?
> Do we know what he's done?



Asked a 17 year old for naked pictures and got them, allegedly


----------



## brogdale (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Asked a 17 year old for naked pictures and got them, allegedly


Slow learners these psychopaths.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 31, 2015)

In other news, he's also being slated for drinking in a pub on boxing day instead of being pictured outside in wellies standing in the flooded street.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 31, 2015)

Sounds pretty weak:

MP Simon Danczuk probed by police after sending 'spanking' texts to teenager




			
				Telegraph said:
			
		

> A spokesperson said: "On 29 December 2015, Greater Manchester Police received a report from a member of the public that a man from the Rochdale area had been communicating inappropriately with a teenage girl.
> 
> "This matter was looked into and it has been determined that no offences have been committed."


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Sounds pretty weak:
> 
> MP Simon Danczuk probed by police after sending 'spanking' texts to teenager



He won't be going to prison but there's no way he can stay as an MP either


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

A gonner - hopefully. Set up?

"Councillor Andy Kelly said: "I have a 17-year-old daughter and I cannot put into words what I would feel or do if she was being groomed by a man of almost 50.

"This is rank hypocrisy from someone who has built his career on fighting child abuse, and follows on the heels of expense scandals, admissions of drug and porn use and the whole Danczuk circus that appears in the media.

"I, like many others in Rochdale, am fed up to the bottom of my heart with this excuse of an MP bringing our town down. If he refuses to resign then the Labour party must withdraw the whip. Enough is enough."

Simon Danczuk sent sex messages to 17-year-old local girl who 'asked him for a job'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He won't be going to prison but there's no way he can stay as an MP either


dky. seems to have all the credentials for advancement.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> A gonner - hopefully. Set up?
> 
> "Councillor Andy Kelly said: "I have a 17-year-old daughter and I cannot put into words what I would feel or do if she was being groomed by a man of almost 50.
> 
> ...


why do you suspect a set up?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

I love how he and the 17 year old flirted over mutual accusations of not being Labour


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

Gut feeling but probably totally wrong.  Time to settle scores?

"A local Labour Party member, who does not want to be named for "fear of the Danczuk mafia", said: "Divorced for adultery by his first wife. Kicked out by Karen for his aggression towards her. Dumped for cheating on his latest squeeze. An alcoholic, self-confessed drug taker who was also caught out with hard core porn."

Twitter lol

News about simon danczuk on Twitter


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

He is pretty obviously a sociopath imo


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Gut feeling but probably totally wrong.  Time to settle scores?
> 
> "A local Labour Party member, who does not want to be named for "fear of the Danczuk mafia", said: "Divorced for adultery by his first wife. Kicked out by Karen for his aggression towards her. Dumped for cheating on his latest squeeze. An alcoholic, self-confessed drug taker who was also caught out with hard core porn."


time to settle scores?


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He won't be going to prison but there's no way he can stay as an MP either


What a tragedy.

That said I think there's a good chance he'll try to hang on, the slime.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> time to settle scores?



Apart from his own clique he's not very well liked up here and not just for his anti-Corbyn stance.

Zelo Street: Simon Danczuk Is Finished

His beloved Sun has gone to town with the story.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> Apart from his own clique he's not very well liked up here and not just for his anti-Corbyn stance.
> 
> His beloved Sun has gone to town with the story.


and who is settling what score now then and why now?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

I think in terms of scores it's probably more about distraction from floods


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I think in terms of scores it's probably more about distraction from floods



I think folk have had enough of his and her self-promotion.

Corbyn’s Enemies Within: Working Class Heroes or Right Wing Populists?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> I think folk have had enough of his and her self-promotion.


yeh cos no other politicians ever promote themselves.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

redsquirrel said:


> What a tragedy.
> 
> That said I think there's a good chance he'll try to hang on, the slime.



bit of a hard one to brazen out. Looks like the maquis will be losing a member LOL


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh cos no other politicians ever promote themselves.



Agreed but he has it off to a fine art compared to other North West M.P.'s


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit of a hard one to brazen out. Looks like the maquis will be losing a member LOL


Yeah, but I reckon he'll try to brazen it out for a couple of days before taking the Chiltern Hundreds.

Then, of course, in a year or two he'll make his comeback as a 'political commentator' after a mea culpa


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 31, 2015)

nasty shit bag - but then we knew that.
Will he have to step down over this?
He's despised by much of the rank and file - and Corbyn's not exactly going to go out on a limb for him.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2015)

Options:

1. resign and fuck off - don't contest seat
2. resign and fight seat (unlikely to be selected to contest seat by labour), month of being called a paedo in all the media,
3. cross floor (is that still the term when it's moving from one non-govt party to another?) and stay as an MP. I'm sure the lib-dems would be happy to put up with the paedo stuff.
4. cross floor, resign and stand as lib-dem paedo candidate
5. stay as independent.

All these options pretty much end in the death of his political career.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

According to the Mirror's Deputy Political Editor he's about to be suspended.

Jack Blanchard (@Jack_Blanchard_) on Twitter


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 31, 2015)

Ironic that him being finished off by Tory rags should result in a better Labour MP for Rochdale.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 31, 2015)

6. Brazen it out, claim it's legal and consensual, hope his clique are dominant enough in Rochdale CLP that he won't get deselected?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> 6. Brazen it out, claim it's legal and consensual, hope his clique are dominant enough in Rochdale CLP that he won't get deselected?


Thought about that but pretty sure he's finished in labour now. I think the local party are going to run him over. Lots of people probably been waiting for this opp for a fair while.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2015)

No mention of this on the Guardian site, while at the same time the main 'story' is a piece about how Mandelson thinks Corbyn is being all worrible.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

redsquirrel said:


> No mention of this on the Guardian site, while at the same time the main 'story' is a piece about how Mandelson thinks Corbyn is being all worrible.



I also noticed that. I wonder why?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

I wonder what other delights are yet to come out from his constituency, there has to be other stuff, maybe now that he's no longer boss hog we will hear about it


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 31, 2015)

Danczuk tweets.


Too late. Your card has been marked.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> I also noticed that. I wonder why?


probably trying to work up an angle that makes this corbyns fault lol


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

Hard to believe this is the home of the Co-Op. I'm tempted to set up a scurrilous blog after the famous name Toad Lane (pr. Towd Lane).


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 31, 2015)

Now suspended by Labour.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Could not have happened to a nicer fuckwit.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 31, 2015)

The Guardian are relying on a PA dispatch.
Labour MP Simon Danczuk suspended over explicit text message allegations


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

"Today's Sun story, while not entirely accurate, refers to an extremely low point in my life

My behaviour was inappropriate & I apologise unreservedly to everyone I've let down. I was stupid & there's no fool like an old fool

I'm more saddened that this episode could overshadow the important work we're doing to help Rochdale & that's where my focus lies"

I wonder how many of his constituents will be saddened that he has time to spare for LBC but not the floods?

Simon Danczuk (@SimonDanczuk) on Twitter


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> "Today's Sun story, while not entirely accurate, refers to an extremely low point in my life
> 
> My behaviour was inappropriate & I apologise unreservedly to everyone I've let down. I was stupid & there's no fool like an old fool
> 
> ...


Christ, he really is a psychopath.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Christ, he really is a psychopath.



He's gonna try and hang on, isn't he?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep. Have come across him through work before he was MP. Utter shit even in non-political context. 

He won't cross the floor to the Lib Dems. The Lib Dem / Labour rivalry is vicious in Rochdale, it's a Lab/Lib swing seat. Simon might be a cunt but he's not stupid enough to think the local Lib Dems would take him after the dirty tricks he's played on them in the past.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He's gonna try and hang on, isn't he?


Yes, I reckon he is.

He's already doing the news management thing (he was in PR before becoming an MP).
Simon Danczuk: Police say no offences committed over MP's alleged 'steamy texts to 17-year-old girl'


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> Yep. Have come across him through work before he was MP. Utter shit even in non-political context.
> 
> He won't cross the floor to the Lib Dems. The Lib Dem / Labour rivalry is vicious in Rochdale, it's a Lab/Lib swing seat. Simon might be a cunt but he's not stupid enough to think the local Lib Dems would take him after the dirty tricks he's played on them in the past.


A chance to get closer to 10 seats ? The lib dems would bite his hand off and spank him for that.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> Yep. Have come across him through work before he was MP. Utter shit even in non-political context.
> 
> He won't cross the floor to the Lib Dems. The Lib Dem / Labour rivalry is vicious in Rochdale, it's a Lab/Lib swing seat. Simon might be a cunt but he's not stupid enough to think the local Lib Dems would take him after the dirty tricks he's played on them in the past.


I agree unlikely, but if it happens it'll happen on an national level- i.e above the heads of the remaining local lib-dem party members - they'll not have any say at all so local animosities won't enter into it.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

lazythursday said:


> Yep. Have come across him through work before he was MP. Utter shit even in non-political context.
> 
> He won't cross the floor to the Lib Dems. The Lib Dem / Labour rivalry is vicious in Rochdale, it's a Lab/Lib swing seat. Simon might be a cunt but he's not stupid enough to think the local Lib Dems would take him after the dirty tricks he's played on them in the past.



You are right. Remember Lorna Fitzsimons? She was fiery and has done well for herself thank you. Then there was Liz Lynne. They should erect a see-saw outside the town hall.

Lorna Fitzsimons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 31, 2015)

From The Guardian.
Labour MP Simon Danczuk suspended over explicit text message allegations



> Friends of Danczuk said that he never met the 17-year-old woman at the centre of the claims and point out that there was never a serious suggestion of an inappropriate relationship.
> 
> “In the history of parliamentary sex scandals, this is not a significant episode. Unless Corbyn is instilling a new moral code that he hasn’t mentioned before, Simon will be cleared,” the friend said.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

He can't complain too much, he is trending on Twitter.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> From The Guardian.
> Labour MP Simon Danczuk suspended over explicit text message allegations


 pretty weak defence, particularly from someone at the 'vanguard' of the fight against paedo internet porn


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2015)

marty21 said:


> A chance to get closer to 10 seats ? The lib dems would bite his hand off and spank him for that.



Would they really want another loud-mouthed  pervert from Rochdale? His destiny is clearly with UKIP.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

tim said:


> Would they really want another loud-mouthed  pervert from Rochdale?



Could they really resist the temptation to increase their number of MPs to 9? That's almost double digits!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Could they really resist the temptation to increase their number of MPs to 9? That's almost double digits!



I would think so. What is the attraction in someone mired in scandal and whose frequent outbursts seem pretty antithetical to those of wishy-washy Liberal niceness. And seeing how he's treated Corbyn and Miilipede would that sweet Mr Farron feel comfortable with Psycho Simon standing behind him. Furtheremore,there are plently of much sweeter plums on the Blairite branches that the Liberals are hoping to harvest.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> He won't be going to prison but there's no way he can stay as an MP either



A cunt as shameless as Danczuk?
He'll hang on to his seat for as long as he can, looking after number one.
Of course, an observant party leader would be able to use such craven clinging-to-power as a justification for empowering constituency parties to deselect such scumbags, so...


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Corbyn speaks


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

December 24th. "After writing for one of them for the last 16 weeks, I'm taking time off from a column in The Sun on Sunday or The Mail on Sunday"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bit of a hard one to brazen out. Looks like the maquis will be losing a member LOL



To be fair, if _le maquis_ have any sense whatsoever (something that's in question!), they'll be glad to be shot of the boorish self-serving pus-sac.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2015)

Just for reference, here are the Rochdale figures from this year's GE :

*Labour*
, with candidate Simon Danczuk
, have the following results:

20,961 total votes taken.
46.1% share of the total vote
+9.8% change in share of the votes
*UKIP*
, with candidate Mohammed Masud
, have the following results:

8,519 total votes taken.
18.8% share of the total vote
+14.4% change in share of the votes
*Conservative*
, with candidate Azi Ahmed
, have the following results:

7,742 total votes taken.
17.0% share of the total vote
-1.0% change in share of the votes
*Liberal Democrat*
, with candidate Andy Kelly
, have the following results:

4,667 total votes taken.
10.3% share of the total vote
-24.2% change in share of the votes
*Rochdale First Party*
, with candidate Farooq Ahmed
, have the following results:

1,535 total votes taken.
3.4% share of the total vote
+3.4% change in share of the votes
*Green Party*
, with candidate Mark Hollinrake
, have the following results:

1,382 total votes taken.
3.0% share of the total vote
+3.0% change in share of the votes
*National Front*
, with candidate Kevin Bryan
, have the following results:

433 total votes taken.
1.0% share of the total vote
-3.9% change in share of the votes
*Islam Zinda Baad Platform*
, with candidate Mohammed Salim
, have the following results:

191 total votes taken.
0.4% share of the total vote
-0.8 change
ETA :
*Labour majority* : 12,442
Apologies for shite formatting -- lifted from this BBC source


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2015)

As already said above, a UKIP defection for Danczuk would be much more likely than any other?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2015)

There are laws that can be used against teachers who have sexual relationships with students between 16 and18 so clearly the sleazy consenting adult line is not applicable in all cases. In this case we have a potential employer trying to entice a potential employee under 18, even over 18 she in such a context would surely be a vulnerable adult, to indulge in sexual acts and I wonder if this actually is legal.


----------



## Zabo (Dec 31, 2015)

Another point Tim. Is this the way an M.P. should conduct himself with a constituent? Clearly not.

He'll not be forgiven.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

well the police didn't think there was a case to answer. Not that their word is be all and end all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

Not falling foul of that tim, but pretty sure porn shots of under 18's is a no-no...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 31, 2015)

Zabo said:


> I also noticed that. I wonder why?


The dancuzk story is lead on my guardian app. I think it shifts quite a lot over a day. Mandy's wibblings still shouldn't be in the same category of course but still


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2015)

So all this text-based sleazery was going on at the same time as his "three quid dog-on-a-rope rent-a-Trot" phase?


----------



## shygirl (Dec 31, 2015)

So, a 17 yr old girl asks to work for him, and it turns sexual.  Stinks of abuse of power/exploitation to me.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 31, 2015)

Did he suddenly forget his concerns about CSE?!


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> The Guardian are relying on a PA dispatch.
> Labour MP Simon Danczuk suspended over explicit text message allegations



Now they have moved on to in-depth analysis (which amazingly someone has put their name besides) of this kind.



> His friends say he will be back. “He never met this woman and has never spoken to her. Simon has much to offer the party,” said one.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

Complicated is a good euphemism for sexual exploitation and domestic violence


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the unnamed source in the Groan report came up with how it'll blow over 'unless corbyn has introduced a new moral code'
> 
> Surely not even comment is farcical will wheel out a defence of Slime on?



apparently I was wrong then, they really will run a bit backing simon


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

Smack 2 wives around, groom 17 year old = it's a bit complicated
Shadow cabinet with gender equality but mostly men in most senior positions = misogyny


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 31, 2015)

redsquirrel said:


> Yeah, but I reckon he'll try to brazen it out for a couple of days before taking the Chiltern Hundreds.
> 
> Then, of course, in a year or two he'll make his comeback as a 'political commentator' after a mea culpa



Maybe he'll return from the politically dead as Lord Spankenstein.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently I was wrong then, they really will run a bit backing simon



The Mail version of the story has two Tories (Fabricant and Stewart Jackson) claiming that he has done nothing really wrong and is being victimized because of his outspoken attacks on Corbyn.  Perhaps this is the Maquis' Bay of Pigs?


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 31, 2015)

agricola said:


> Perhaps this is the Maquis' Bay of Pigs?



So it's not just Cameron who likes them then?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 31, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> I agree unlikely, but if it happens it'll happen on an national level- i.e above the heads of the remaining local lib-dem party members - they'll not have any say at all so local animosities won't enter into it.


Danczuk is an old school Labour right wing bruiser - long standing background in the party and (I think) unions - he's really very tribal and absolutely I can't see him going to the Lib Dems. UKIP maybe a smidgeon more likely but more likely he will just brazen this out as he has the string of previous allegations and sleaze. 

What's shocking to me about this story is that the young woman was seeking employment in his office. There were previous allegations of sexual harassment at work against Danczuk (that were eventually dropped). 

And let's not forget the people from Rochdale who were actually expelled from the party for daring to ask for an investigation into widely reported allegations of domestic violence by Danczuk. His conduct stinks but I suspect he'll wriggle out of it again.


----------



## killer b (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm finding it difficult to contain my delight at this news.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 31, 2015)

Any competent police investigation of this kind of allegation would involve seizing his 'phone and computers. I would be extremely surprised if this took place.


----------



## shygirl (Dec 31, 2015)

I didn't know about the domestic violence.  I'm beginning to wonder if involvement in the CSE stuff wasn't partly about his getting his rocks off in some twisted way.  He wouldn't be the first.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 31, 2015)

Often with these scandals more shit comes out over the next few days. Would not be at all surprising if hes pulled this sort of shit with others.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

Having read details of story it has set up written all over it. It seems obvious from texts published that the sleazy chat was first introduced by her! Her story doesn't hang together.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 31, 2015)

That's alright then.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Having read details of story it has set up written all over it. It seems obvious from texts published that the sleazy chat was first introduced by her! Her story doesn't hang together.



Yeah that child is such a whore


----------



## killer b (Dec 31, 2015)

1927! such a surprise to see you side with the sleazy misogynist creep.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

The racist wife beater is the real victim here.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

killer b said:


> 1927! such a surprise to see you side with the sleazy misogynist creep.


I didn't side with him at all. I just think there is some back ground to this.

He is clearly a sleazy slimeball, why shouldn't have hit involved, but I suspect a sting!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Yeah that child is such a whore



The kid was asking for it.


----------



## killer b (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> I didn't side with him at all. I just think there is some back ground to this.
> 
> He is clearly a sleazy slimeball, why shouldn't have hit involved, but I suspect a sting!


Of course you do. You can't imagine a situation where a woman isn't, somewhere, to blame.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The kid was asking for it.


Maybe she was, as in maybe it was all scripted by a man at The Sun!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

killer b said:


> Of course you do. You can't imagine a situation where a woman isn't, somewhere, to blame.


Oh do fuck off!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Maybe she was, as in maybe it was all scripted by a man at The Sun!



In the coming days it will become obvious to you that you are very, very wrong here.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> In the coming days it will become obvious to you that you are very, very wrong here.


Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Dec 31, 2015)

Sleazy cunt as he is, are there any chances this could be a honey trap?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.



Did the child force him to ask for naked pictures from her then? Gun at his head?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.



From the little I know of this person he comes across as a total sex-case, plus he did send the texts, so fuck him.


----------



## killer b (Dec 31, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Sleazy cunt as he is, are there any chances this could be a honey trap?


Why would the sun set up Danczuk? He was one of their prize assets. The only angle I can see them having here is to be first to publish.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 31, 2015)

She was 17 , he is a slimy old git. Surprised there is so much defence for him.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> From the little I know of this person he comes across as a total sex-case, plus he did send the texts, so fuck him.


Where can we read all the texts he sent? In the story I read the only text that had to be censored was from her!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2015)

kenny g said:


> She was 17 , he is a slimy old git. Surprised there is so much defence for him.


Slimy old git yes, but at 17 was there actually anything illegal about exchanging texts with her?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.



Danczuk has done some good stuff re the CSA allegations. But to be frank it also suited him politically given that exposing Smith was a knife to the heart of the local Lib Dems. Danczuk personal life has been a car crash for many many years and given the nature of some of those past (unproven) allegations he's never been the ideal person to be a figurehead for an abuse campaign. I really don't smell conspiracy in this, I smell arrogance and stupidity.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Slimy old git yes, but at 17 was there actually anything illegal about exchanging texts with her?



Depends if she sent him any sexual photo's. If she did then he would be in possession of child porn.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Where can we read all the texts he sent? In the story I read the only text that had to be censored was from her!




www.google.co.uk

When you read teh exchanges, just remember he is a 49 year old man talking to a CHILD.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 31, 2015)

Any nude or semi nude images of an under 18 are illegal to take, send and store, even if those images are of you. I find it interesting 1927 that on any threads which come under the violence against women umbrella you are always skeptical, always looking to see where the woman needs to take responsibility. It's a very damaging attitude to take and I don't understand why you do so.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

We can all see just where the priorities of the Graunid and right of Labour lie. Remember the MONTHS and months of attempts to pin misogyny on Corbyn with no basis at all? Well now they have someone with a history of beating up their wives and now he has been shown to have been grooming a 17 year old and rather than launch an attack on him they have decided to defend him.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Dec 31, 2015)

killer b said:


> Why would the sun set up Danczuk? He was one of their prize assets. The only angle I can see them having here is to be first to publish.



I was thinking of elite paedo rings, but only a maybe. Edit: Scrap it, looks unlikely.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 31, 2015)

Also how the fuck is it that if a teacher grooms a 17 year old then that is rightly considered abuse of trust but when an MP does it then it's fine nothing to pursue?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Slimy old git yes, but at 17 was there actually anything illegal about exchanging texts with her?



If it's not technically illegal it's fine.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Also how the fuck is it that if a teacher grooms a 17 year old then that is rightly considered abuse of trust but when an MP does it then it's fine nothing to pursue?


Grooming is another one of those offences with an inconsistent age (compared with the other sexual offence/AOC laws).

You can groom a 16 year old, and I think this even applies to teachers. It's the physical act that is illegal if you're in a position of authority.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Also how the fuck is it that if a teacher grooms a 17 year old then that is rightly considered abuse of trust but when an MP does it then it's fine nothing to pursue?



It's complex, but university lecturers are free to shag their students, so I guess there is a cut-off somewhere. 

What I really don't get is how a man of 49 can actually fancy a 17 year old unless there's something wrong with him. I'm 43 and find it very hard to find anything to talk about to 17 years olds, or even 23 year olds; they are not interested in my aches and pains or trouble with VAT returns and I'm equally not interested in whichever band they're currently in to. So it's 100% sexual. And you ain't an adult until you're 18, so 17 is sexual with a child.

Fuck the suspension from the party, he's this fucking close to a kicking.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Also how the fuck is it that if a teacher grooms a 17 year old then that is rightly considered abuse of trust but when an MP does it then it's fine nothing to pursue?



Because MPs are very important people who can do more or less what the fuck they like, according to MPs at least,


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

J Ed said:


> We can all see just where the priorities of the Graunid and right of Labour lie. Remember the MONTHS and months of attempts to pin misogyny on Corbyn with no basis at all? Well now they have someone with a history of beating up their wives and now he has been shown to have been grooming a 17 year old and rather than launch an attack on him they have decided to defend him.


shouldn't be suprised at the stooping low after this long seeing it on other matters but they really are a shower of cunts.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's complex, but university lecturers are free to shag their students, so I guess there is a cut-off somewhere.


With only a very few exceptions uni students are over 18. And while it might not be illegal lecturers certainly aren't 'free' to have a relationship with their students at the universities I've worked at.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

redsquirrel said:


> With only a very few exceptions uni students are over 18. And while it might not be illegal lecturers certainly aren't 'free' to have a relationship with their students at the universities I've worked at.



Maybe things have changed, saw a documentary with Michael Caine & Julie Walters narrating and there was plenty of it.

But I've not set foot in a university since I was 15, so will bow to your greater knowledge of uni-sex.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh it happens, one of the DVC's at the university I used to worked at was married to a woman twenty years his junior who had been a PhD student in his group - he was also a massive cunt politically as well as being a slimy fuck - but these days (at undergraduate level) I don't believe there'll be a uni in the UK/Aus that doesn't have a strict policy about it which will be brought up during induction.  

At the universities I've worked staff are not allowed sexual relationships with students they teach, relationships with other students are allowed but certainly not encouraged.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 31, 2015)

The only men I have known who have entered into this kind of relationship who weren't slime balls were criminal types who probably had about the same emotional level of maturity as their many years younger partners. I am sure there may be some exceptions to the rule but I am yet to meet one.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2015)

kenny g said:


> The only men I have known who have entered into this kind of relationship who weren't slime balls were criminal types who probably had about the same emotional level of maturity as their many years younger partners. .



Fella I scored puff off when I was 17 was a 40 something Hells Angels hangaround who was shacked up with a woman in her early 20's. Never made any connection before, but yeah, you're right about him for sure.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 31, 2015)

I follow him on Twitter. He's a cuntmug. Where to start? Writing in a blatantly anti labour paper slagging off his own boss. Not paying child maintenance for his son from a previous marriage. Playing on petty nationalism when he suggested foreign aid should go to flood victims. Dumped by his Cllr girlfriend when she saw these texts-and a girl he was obsessed with filling up his twitter feed with.. He's an arrogant self publicist and the most entire satisfying thing for me about this-three weeks ago he described The Sun as a national treasure. Sleep with the devil simon and he may occasionally fuck you over when you least expect it. Good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 31, 2015)

1927 said:


> Slimy old git yes, but at 17 was there actually anything illegal about exchanging texts with her?




Its not illegal. It is however highly immoral a prospective employer should abuse his position as an MP even before the girl started working for him.


----------



## treelover (Jan 1, 2016)

kenny g said:


> She was 17 , he is a slimy old git. Surprised there is so much defence for him.




Same age difference as that of Comrade Delta and the victim then.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's complex, but university lecturers are free to shag their students, so I guess there is a cut-off somewhere.
> 
> What I really don't get is how a man of 49 can actually fancy a 17 year old unless there's something wrong with him. I'm 43 and find it very hard to find anything to talk about to 17 years olds, or even 23 year olds; they are not interested in my aches and pains or trouble with VAT returns and I'm equally not interested in whichever band they're currently in to. So it's 100% sexual. And you ain't an adult until you're 18, so 17 is sexual with a child.
> 
> Fuck the suspension from the party, he's this fucking close to a kicking.




It was clearly lust. He's always been a love rat chasing women. He's a fucking slimeball-and if anyone that age was sending sex messages like that to my daughter I'd put him on his arse.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2016)

I_ seriously_ don't get at all how *any* 49 year old can even *faintly* be interested in a 17 year old, unless said older man is a well dodgy pervemonster. 

Well fuckin' dodgy?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2016)

Deleted. This post just now was more than a bit iffy (  ), but see above (121) post


----------



## Zabo (Jan 1, 2016)

Domestic Behaviour


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2016)

Zabo said:


> Domestic Behaviour



What a cunt!


----------



## kenny g (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice to know my shit-o-meter remains fine tuned.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't see how he could be allowed to remain in the party given his history.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 1, 2016)

He is quite an arsehole isn't he?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 1, 2016)

Mick Coats, one of the 'Rochdale Seven', has called for Danczuk to stand down. The pressure is building.
Mick Coats, one of the 'Rochdale Seven', calls for Rochdale Constituency Labour Party to 'get rid of Danczuk'

Meanwhile, his ex-wife puts the boot in.
Simon Danczuk's first wife 'appalled' at the 'embarrassment' his behaviour is causing his children



> She also warned what to expect now, saying: "I was married to him for a long time, I know the way he operates, and I have no doubt he will already been plotting a tear jerking television interview seeking sympathy and we can expect the usual insincere apology, but nothing ever changes with Simon, he thinks he can get away with anything, and up to now he has. Hopefully this time the Labour Party and the general public will see him for what he really is, a thoroughly despicable man."


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2016)

He's rather like one of those self-promoting American TV evangelists who continually sin and then tearfully repent but never stop banking the cash.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 1, 2016)

This is the choice he faces- quit his seat now with an uncertain future, or stay on to sponge about 400k plus expenses during the term. Lets face it, its not going to frazzle his ugly mind working that one out.

Funny how the MPs never got round to working out a substantial recall method. Oh wait, it's not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

agricola said:


> So all this text-based sleazery was going on at the same time as his "three quid dog-on-a-rope rent-a-Trot" phase?



So apart from anything else, Danczuk is so stupid he doesn't realise that people with dogs on strings aren't Trots, they're mostly self-styled "anarchists".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

shygirl said:


> Did he suddenly forget his concerns about CSE?!



I suspect that Danczuk's reply to such concerns would be along the lines of "a stiff cock has no conscience" - a line often trotted out, and one that becomes more threadbare every time I hear it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

1927 said:


> Having read details of story it has set up written all over it. It seems obvious from texts published that the sleazy chat was first introduced by her! Her story doesn't hang together.



Always the same narrative from you. I sometimes, somewhat charitably IMO, think that you don't even realise how one-trick-pony you are on any debate that involves a male and a female party.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I suspect that Danczuk's reply to such concerns would be along the lines of "a stiff cock has no conscience" - a line often trotted out, and one that becomes more threadbare every time I hear it.


there in his tweets is similar 'theres no fool like an old fool'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

J Ed said:


> The racist wife beater is the real victim here.



A Polish acquaintance said "I'm surprised he hasn't blamed his Polish heritage for all the drinking, wife-beating and womanising. He's used every other excuse!".
Raised a cynical chuckle from me, as well as a prayer that Danczuk *doesn't* decide to use it as an excuse!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

1927 said:


> Oh do fuck off!



He has a point. Almost every time you come out on the male side. Your experiences seem to have soured your sense of neutrality somewhat.


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2016)

1927 said:


> Having read details of story it has set up written all over it. It seems obvious from texts published that the sleazy chat was first introduced by her! Her story doesn't hang together.


Do wonder why a 17 year old girl would think she stood a chance of a job in Parliament, given the place is is full of unpaid graduate interns looking to climb the greasy pole.


----------



## killer b (Jan 1, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> This is the choice he faces- quit his seat now with an uncertain future, or stay on to sponge about 400k plus expenses during the term. Lets face it, its not going to frazzle his ugly mind working that one out.
> 
> Funny how the MPs never got round to working out a substantial recall method. Oh wait, it's not.


He's out of the Labour party now, and I can't see anyone else touching him: but you only have to look at the likes of Hancock & Joyce to see MPs who've hung on as independents with worse misdemeanours. 

Either way he's finished as a person with any influence though. 4 years of card-punching and sitting friendless on the back benches is all that awaits him, then out next election.


----------



## killer b (Jan 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> Do wonder why a 17 year old girl would think she stood a chance of a job in Parliament, given the place is is full of unpaid graduate interns looking to climb the greasy pole.


You're crediting someone a year out of childhood with a remarkable amount of political knowledge & cynicism.


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2016)

killer b said:


> You're crediting someone a year out of childhood with a remarkable amount of political knowledge & cynicism.


partally, it also wouldn't make sense if he gave her an interview off the back of her unsolicited sending of a CV.  Theres got to be back story that hasn't come out, got to be


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

1927 said:


> Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.



Except that Danczuk wasn't really "stirring the shit" so much as (as is made obvious by his own actions in and outside Parliament) attempting to use the story to further his own ambitions. He's persistently favoured sensationalism and headline-grabbing over calm and neutral research.
I've seen this stuff (honeytraps etc) done from the inside, at the _Express_.If you're going to bring someone supposedly crusading against institutional paedophilia down, you don't do it with an "online" honeytrap, you get an 18+ woman to pretend she's 16-17, and set him up to come on to her physically - it garners you supposedly-unequivocal evidence of wrongdoing. Anyone knowing the slightest thing about Danczuk's fondness for booze (i.e. ANY journalist that's ever dealt with him) would know that getting a honeytrapper to approach him in his cups would secure an obvious result that could *then* be hung off of a report about the papers getting on to him after hearing about him sexting - that way the media could claim a greater degree of "public interest", and the set-up would nail him firmly in his coffin. All the sexting story does is cause him some inconvenience, if he decides to face down the media outcry, and does little to actually silence any substantive issues he has to raise about CSA.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 1, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Sleazy cunt as he is, are there any chances this could be a honey trap?



There's *always* a chance, but why would a paper as well-versed in such arts as _The Scum_ do such an equivocal job, if they were looking to kebab Danczuk?


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> Do wonder why a 17 year old girl would think she stood a chance of a job in Parliament, given the place is is full of unpaid graduate interns looking to climb the greasy pole.



I think your focus on  his Polish ancestry is unwarranted, and I also doubt that Daczuk is as popular as you suggest with graduate interns. After all,  he's no Bill Clinton.


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2016)

tim said:


> I think your focus on  his Polish ancestry is unwarranted, and I also doubt that Daczuk is as popular as you suggest with graduate interns. After all,  he's no Bill Clinton.


 Poland.  <My first mention of it on this thread.


And it isn't about whether he is popular with gradute interns, its more, you wouldn't think of applying otherwise.  Looked it up is constituency office,not parliament, which is a bit different but not much.   Happened in the summer....after a spring where he would have spent a lot of time in the constituency working with volunteers to get himself re-elected to the gravy train....


----------



## killer b (Jan 1, 2016)

I think Tim is making a joke of your use of the term 'climbing the greasy pole'


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> Do wonder why a 17 year old girl would think she stood a chance of a job in Parliament, given the place is is full of unpaid graduate interns looking to climb the greasy pole.


She didn't think that. Apparently she applied for a job in his Rochdale constituency office which is near her home.


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2016)

killer b said:


> I think Tim is making a joke of your use of the term 'climbing the greasy pole'


I'm too hung over to realize I came up with that (was unintentional but am quite pleased with it)


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 1, 2016)

tim said:


> and I also doubt that Daczuk is as popular as you suggest with graduate interns. After all, he's no Bill Clinton.


Simon might be perceived as some bluff Lancastrian ordinary bloke type by the Westminster bubble but that's really not the truth of the matter. He's part of a north west New Labour set that used to be a quite powerful network, in terms of local government and more broadly the third sector and the whole regeneration / regionalism industry that used to exist under Labour. He'd certainly not lack interest from the usual graduate intern type and used to have his own personal spinner who had quite the reputation for the dark arts.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 1, 2016)

1927 said:


> Maybe I am, I'm just saying that as I read the article something wasn't quite ringing true. It all seems a bit convenient to me that the guy stirring the shit on the child abuse stuff, is suddenly embroiled in a controversy designed to silence him.




Listen it could be a set up. Maybe she did flirt with him. Even if it was either and on top she got her tits out-the fact is he was a prospective employer (49) and she was a prospective employee (17). It doesnt matter how this came about-simon (of his own free will) was taking advantage of a girl wanting to work for him. Ive been battling with people on twitter since some of which are arguing they are two consenting adults and simon was merely responding to the attention of a young girl. Well...yes they are consenting adults and thats as far as it goes. They arent breaking any laws either. But there is an inherent unequal power balance in this scenario with one player clearly using his advantage for his own gain. She wanted a job-she may even have been prepared to flirt for that job-but the point is he responded to that and thats what makes it wrong.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 1, 2016)

on his twitter time line he expressed fears this episode could overshadow the work done in rochdale. This is a man who's been prominent in the campaign against grooming. Yet its an 'episode' when he does it. Twat.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2016)

What is utterly depressing about this is that the way it will play out in the local labour party, along existing lines of conflict. I haven't lived there for 25 years but I'm vaguely aware the line up is danczuk and the truly repulsive Richard Farnell (council leader) against, amongst others, Colin Lambert - former council leader, quoted in the story linked earlier in the thread.  Even in a town marked by grooming, none of them will be dealing with this as a simple issue of principle.

Edit: or to put it more bluntly, I'd be astonished to see calls for his resignation from any of his erstwhile allies over the next 24/48 hours. Of course if the tipping point is reached, they'll be happy to line up on the right side of the story.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2016)

J Ed said:


>



Whether the young woman concerned 'looked' younger or older isn't the point in a story like this.  However you can't avoid noticing that she certainly looked no older than 17.


----------



## tim (Jan 2, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> Listen it could be a set up. Maybe she did flirt with him. Even if it was either and on top she got her tits out-the fact is he was a prospective employer (49) and she was a prospective employee (17). It doesnt matter how this came about-simon (of his own free will) was taking advantage of a girl wanting to work for him. Ive been battling with people on twitter since some of which are arguing they are two consenting adults and simon was merely responding to the attention of a young girl. Well...yes they are consenting adults and thats as far as it goes. They arent breaking any laws either. But there isequal power balance in this scenario with one player clearly using his advantage for his own gain. ...



According to the NSPCC, she's a child:

The UN Convention on the Rights of the Child defines a child as everyone under 18 unless, "under the law applicable to the child, majority is attained earlier" (Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights, 1989). The UK has ratified this convention.

However there are a number of different laws across the UK that specify age limits in different circumstances. These include child protection; age of consent; and age of criminal responsibility.

...
And, furthermore:

The law also gives extra protection to young people who are 16 to 17 years old. It is illegal to:

take, show or distribute indecent photographs
pay for or arrange sexual services
for a person in a position of trust (for example, teachers, care workers) to engage in sexual activity with anyone under the age of 18.


So I don't think the consenting adult line works. I'm sure no teacher would keep their job after this and I can't imagine how an M.P. could.
Legal definitions


----------



## Wilf (Jan 2, 2016)

tim said:


> According to the NSPCC, she's a child:
> 
> The UN Convention on the Rights of the Child defines a child as everyone under 18 unless, "under the law applicable to the child, majority is attained earlier" (Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights, 1989). The UK has ratified this convention.
> 
> ...


With regard to the last sentence, well, it's pretty much impossible to predict.  New Year is a good time for it to happen, from his perspective. Equally, the media have no real interest in monstering corbyn's most ardent critic... but then they have every interest in carrying on with stories about danczuk as a 'colourful character' (rather than danczuk as an abuser of course).  A cunt like him will always have money making/celebrity dancing competition plans, but for the moment I'd guess he wants to plough on milking his political fame - and that the common decency that should see a vile hypocrite such as him swept from power, won't be quite enough.  He may not fight the next election, but if I was forced to put some money on it I'd say he'd survive till 2020.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 2, 2016)

Suprised how little news there is of this on BBC website. On Beeb news this morning, something about his ex wife may be about to reveal something that she claims will finish him as an MP but nothing on website I can find, not even in the local news.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 2, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Suprised how little news there is of this on BBC website. On Beeb news this morning, something about his ex wife may be about to reveal something that she claims will finish him as an MP but nothing on website I can find, not even in the local news.



Gotta hold the line against any threats to neoliberalism.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2016)

Surprised he hasn't been caught doing a Brooks 'NoMark' on "Todgergram" yet.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 2, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Suprised how little news there is of this on BBC website. On Beeb news this morning, something about his ex wife may be about to reveal something that she claims will finish him as an MP but nothing on website I can find, not even in the local news.


Considering the flack Corbyn or even Livingston have got recently it's amazing that a bloke sexually exploiting a 17 year old girl has had such mild criticism.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2016)

They sound like a great family. Mother saying he is embarrassing the kids, and she is thinking about dropping the bomb to destroy him. So what you waiting for? A big money offer to reveal all? That will save the kids from a whole lot of embarrassment!


----------



## J Ed (Jan 2, 2016)

1927 said:


> They sound like a great family. Mother saying he is embarrassing the kids, and she is thinking about dropping the bomb to destroy him. So what you waiting for? A big money offer to reveal all? That will save the kids from a whole lot of embarrassment!



It's almost as if some people are stuck on a particular 'powerful > powerless' mode which they cannot break out of in any situation, well unless it directly affects them anyway. Like robots or people possessed.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 2, 2016)

1927 said:


> They sound like a great family. Mother saying he is embarrassing the kids, and she is thinking about dropping the bomb to destroy him. So what you waiting for? A big money offer to reveal all? That will save the kids from a whole lot of embarrassment!



Oh look - 1927  straight in there with the victim blaming. First the kid who was sex pested - now the abused ex-wife.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 2, 2016)

The latest from Zelo Street.
Zelo Street: Sun Blames Danczuk Attack On Corbyn

Tim Fenton notes how The S*n is trying to claim credit for the story but also suggesting that Danczuk's downfall is down to Labour's 'hard left'. Fucking imbeciles.



> “_But his sordid texts to a girl of 17 are inexcusable. They were not just naive and sleazy for a man of his age and position. They were an abuse of power … Sophena Houlihan approached him seeking a job in politics. He took advantage of that to ask her for sex_”. And then comes the bodyswerve: “*We’re not calling for Danczuk to lose his job. But it’s almost certain he will. He’s already one of the many moderates Labour’s hard-left masters want rid of*”.



Don't you just love our 'free' press?


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 2, 2016)

1927 said:


> They sound like a great family. Mother saying he is embarrassing the kids, and she is thinking about dropping the bomb to destroy him. So what you waiting for? A big money offer to reveal all? That will save the kids from a whole lot of embarrassment!


It sounds like she is setting out her stall for newspaper offers. She won't have Clifford to drive a hard bargain for her though.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope Sonia gets every penny she deserves for enduring decades of Simon Danczuk.


----------



## Almost There (Jan 2, 2016)

What a disgusting man!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh look - 1927  straight in there with the victim blaming. First the kid who was sex pested - now the abused ex-wife.


That's not what I said at all. 

So you think her behaviour is absolutely 100% fine and not going to impact on the kids at all. If she has something to say , just say it, instead of drawing it out for a payday. Sounds like the pair of them are sleepwalks who deserve PC each other.


----------



## killer b (Jan 2, 2016)

you've made up that she's 'drawing it out for a payday'.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 2, 2016)

1927 said:


> That's not what I said at all.
> 
> So you think her behaviour is absolutely 100% fine and not going to impact on the kids at all. If she has something to say , just say it, instead of drawing it out for a payday. Sounds like the pair of them are sleepwalks who deserve PC each other.



You speculated that the kids involved initiated the exchange and that the ex-wife is as bad as he is. Victim blaming seems to be your specialty - especially, it seems, where the victims are women.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2016)

Mail on board...


----------



## J Ed (Jan 2, 2016)

I like how 'ordered cannabis joints rolled each night' is put alongside bullying someone into sex as if being too lazy to roll was *that* bad..


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 2, 2016)

what sort of lightweight can't roll his own? The more I hear about this Simon character the more I dislike him.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 2, 2016)

Ah, he ordered her to roll them. 

Was frantically looking on Just Eat to see if i could order some freshly rolled spliff with my disgusting take away.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Ah, he ordered her to roll them.
> 
> Was frantically looking on Just Eat to see if i could order some freshly rolled spliff with my disgusting take away.


A just eat for weed would be great


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2016)

Unfortunate hashtag...given the context.


----------



## coley (Jan 2, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Mail on board...




Seems like the ex has hit paydirt, or dirt anyway.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 2, 2016)

Wilf said:


> With regard to the last sentence, well, it's pretty much impossible to predict.  New Year is a good time for it to happen, from his perspective. Equally, the media have no real interest in monstering corbyn's most ardent critic... but then they have every interest in carrying on with stories about danczuk as a 'colourful character' (rather than danczuk as an abuser of course).  A cunt like him will always have money making/celebrity dancing competition plans, but for the moment I'd guess he wants to plough on milking his political fame - and that the common decency that should see a vile hypocrite such as him swept from power, won't be quite enough.  He may not fight the next election, but if I was forced to put some money on it I'd say he'd survive till 2020.




Cant see it myself. He'll be pushed or resign. The fact he's a critic of JC wont keep him there in the eyes of the media because there are several other critics lining up to take his place of he goes


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 2, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> You speculated that the kids involved initiated the exchange and that the ex-wife is as bad as he is. Victim blaming seems to be your specialty - especially, it seems, where the victims are women.




I think we should steer clear of victim blaming. My issue here is the use of one position to exploit another persons need for something we take for granted (a job). This is for me an issue of an abuse of power. Regardless of what she did-thats a moot point. If he hadnt been caught he'd have shagged her and given her the job.Not because she was capable but because she'd have slept with him


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 2, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The latest from Zelo Street.
> Zelo Street: Sun Blames Danczuk Attack On Corbyn
> 
> Tim Fenton notes how The S*n is trying to claim credit for the story but also suggesting that Danczuk's downfall is down to Labour's 'hard left'. Fucking imbeciles.
> ...




And The Sun of all papers has no right to preach about morals. The Sun is designed for one reason-to sell content regardless of what that content is


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2016)

Stay classy Rochdale...


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> Cant see it myself. He'll be pushed or resign. The fact he's a critic of JC wont keep him there in the eyes of the media because there are several other critics lining up to take his place of he goes



Like Galloway he's the type of political personality you probably don't want on your side. I'm sure that nice Tristan kunt will be glad to see the back of him.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2016)

Teenager sexted by shamed MP Simon Danczuk was WEB DOMINATRIX


----------



## tim (Jan 3, 2016)

1927 said:


> Teenager sexted by shamed MP Simon Danczuk was WEB DOMINATRIX



More blame the victim, I see. It doesn't alter the fact that his is about the sexual grooming of a child by an M.P. three times her age.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 3, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> Cant see it myself. He'll be pushed or resign.


Maybe from the LP but I'm increasingly thinking that the shit is going to brazen it out, and he might even succeed - the press have been reasonably sympathetic (_Sun _now blaming Corbyn, _Guardian _piece going soft on him, EDIT: and the victim-blaming _Mirror_ piece above).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Stay classy Rochdale...



Kinell


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2016)

tim said:


> More blame the victim, I see. It doesn't alter the fact that his is about the sexual grooming of a child by an M.P. three times her age.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 3, 2016)

Giles Brandwith was on radio 4 this morning, admonishing the press for "gossiping" and describing the abusive sex pest as "a good egg who'd got himself into a spot of bother". He won't resign his seat unless something properly illegal gets thrown at him. He'll be expelled from the labour party and then paint himself as some sort of martyr.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

He described 'young women' as his 'achilles heel' in the sun today. An unfortunate choice of words which is unlikely to attract many people to his side, Imo.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 3, 2016)

1927 said:


>


I can do better.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 3, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Giles Brandwith was on radio 4 this morning, admonishing the press for "gossiping" and describing the abusive sex pest as "a good egg who'd got himself into a spot of bother". He won't resign his seat unless something properly illegal gets thrown at him. He'll be expelled from the labour party and then paint himself as some sort of martyr.



Hasn't Giles Brandreth got a piece to camera about National Yarn Week for the fucking One Show he should be doing?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 3, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Giles Brandwith was on radio 4 this morning, admonishing the press for "gossiping" and describing the abusive sex pest as "a good egg who'd got himself into a spot of bother"



He's always struck me as seeming like a nonce.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

Grandma Death said:


> Cant see it myself. He'll be pushed or resign. The fact he's a critic of JC wont keep him there in the eyes of the media because there are several other critics lining up to take his place of he goes


It's hard to predict how this will fall out. The mail's story certainly ramps up the pressure - and Labour will want him gone. At the same time they won't want a by election in Rochdale. Even though Danczuk had a 12,000 majority it would be unlikely to play out like the Oldham by election.  They'd probably win, particularly as the Liberals have died to shit in Rochdale, but it gives Ukip another chance to establish themselves.  The real problem though would be if danczuk stood as a Real Labour/anti-corbyn candidate.

edit: though.... this story in the guardian suggests labour are planning to boot him out (times link at the bottom of the story). 
Simon Danczuk says drink problem led to explicit text messages


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

He isn't going to resign from parliament, not a chance (unless there's more, much worse to come).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> He isn't going to resign from parliament, not a chance (unless there's more, much worse to come).


Probably not, but there's just a chance he will try and transform this into some kind of anti-corbyn thing and stand as 'real labour'.  I don't know the situation well enough, but he has some support in the Party in Rochdale, but I can't see enough councillors wanting to jump ship with him.  Same time, he's delusional enough to think he speaks for Rochdale or similar shite. Ironically enough, the sort of stuff that Cyril Smith used to think.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

Why do you think there's a chance he'll do that? It's a bit fanciful - the chances of an independent 'real labour' candidate winning a by-election caused by his own resignation are pretty dicey at the best of times, but when there's the taint of the beast on him? Not a chance.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 3, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Probably not, but there's just a chance he will try and transform this into some kind of anti-corbyn thing and stand as 'real labour'.  I don't know the situation well enough, but he has some support in the Party in Rochdale, but I can't see enough councillors wanting to jump ship with him.  Same time, he's delusional enough to think he speaks for Rochdale or similar shite. Ironically enough, the sort of stuff that Cyril Smith used to think.



Would he be welcome to join UKIP one wonders? 

Might be a good fit for his talents, views and proclivities?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why do you think there's a chance he'll do that? It's a bit fanciful - the chances of an independent 'real labour' candidate winning a by-election caused by his own resignation are pretty dicey at the best of times, but when there's the taint of the beast on him? Not a chance.


Well, as things stand I suspect he _won't_ do that.  He'll probably limp on till the next election, something like Eric Joyce. However given that he's already announced himself as dagger wielder to get rid of corbyn, there's just a chance he'll try and play it out along those lines.  If he tries that he'll feel more secure in his delusions if he has some support in the local CLP, which he may or may not have.  Yes, it's unlikely, but there's enough hubris there for it to be a possibility.


----------



## Zabo (Jan 3, 2016)

He needs to make his mind up as to why he sought psychiatric help. In July he said it was because of the distressing information he viewed during his Smith exposure campaign. Today he cites alcoholism.

Who know what the outcome of the enquiry will be? If he is ousted he does not stand a cat in hell's chance of being elected as an Independent no matter his bullying and blustering. The evidence he worked for himself and not the people of Rochdale is glaringly obvious.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

FWIW I don't think he would win if he stood as an independent, but it gets messy for Labour if he did.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

But he won't. There isn't a chance - he doesn't need to. He's got his seat already until 2020.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> But he won't. There isn't a chance - he doesn't need to. He's got his seat already until 2020.


Unless he's somehow convicted of criminal offence and sentenced to 12 months or more in that period. Which, frankly, i wouldn't put past him.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> But he won't. There isn't a chance - he doesn't need to. He's got his seat already until 2020.



I agree. He's just going to sit it out with his joints rolled by other people.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 3, 2016)

Said earlier in the thread that he sounds like a total sex case. His ex-wife's revelations today bear that out. No way as a now single man will he be able to carry on for another four years without more scandal, especially with the Mail and Scum scenting blood. He's finished.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm afraid claiming "It was the drink talking" doesn't cut it. Danczuk has obviously never heard the phrase "In vino veritas".


----------



## Zabo (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> But he won't. There isn't a chance - he doesn't need to. He's got his seat already until 2020.



You may well be right. He's certainly arrogant enough. His latest tweet borders on the surreal. He's re-tweeting a local shop's clothing sale!

To think, the Pioneers of Toad Lane set up the Co-Op to rid flour of impurities on behalf of the good folk of Rochdale. Hopefully this impurity will be removed.


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 3, 2016)

Interesting to see the guardian going in to bat for the rapist Danczuk. His ex-wife's revelations should have ended his political career by now. There is no shame any more. He is even being defended - I won't link to them but the execrable Camilla Long (Sunday Times shitebag) is being terribly sympathetic on Twitter. As long as you are anti-Corbyn you can do what you like.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 3, 2016)

The Sunday Times article:
Labour moves to expel Danczuk - (paywalled)


Spoiler: Text of article



Tim Shipman, Josh Boswell and Wayne Francis Published: 3 January 2016

Simon Danczuk will be accused of breaching his duty of care to a potential employee in an attempt to kick him permanently out of the Labour party after he admitted exchanging sex messages with a 17-year-old girl.

Senior figures have told The Sunday Times that a case that Danczuk abused his position “looks proven” after the young woman asked whether she could work in his office, and that will be enough to banish him from Labour for good.

The 49-year-old MP for Rochdale, who made his name campaigning against child abuse and exposed Cyril Smith as a paedophile, was suspended last week by the party after it emerged that he had exchanged messages with Sophena Houlihan, a student who lives with her mother in his constituency.

Danczuk, who has four children with his two ex-wives, told Houlihan in one message last year that he was “horny” and asked if she wanted him to “spank” her. He is now under investigation by Labour’s national executive committee.

A source familiar with the inquiry said it would focus on claims that he abused his position as an MP by making sexual references to someone who had asked him for work in his constituency office.

“She’d applied for a job and the suspension is linked to the fact that this is the role of an employer. That’s a very serious role. An MP shouldn’t be taking advantage of someone coming for a job because they’ve got a position of power.

“The age gap is irrelevant; it’s more about the employer-employee relationship. Abusing that position is what is at the heart of the investigation, in all honesty . . . He hasn’t got much argument because he seems to have admitted that.”

But last night Danczuk’s allies hit back, branding the move a “kangaroo court” that has pre-judged the result to oust a critic of Jeremy Corbyn.

He was also embroiled in a furious legal war with his first wife, Sonia Rossington, amid a war of lurid sexual claims and counterclaims.

Danczuk issued a statement accusing his first wife of selling her story and peddling “malicious allegations” about him concerning his “conduct during the period we were married”.

In a statement issued by his solicitor Danczuk accused Rossington of “false sexual allegations about my private life” and of pursuing a “years long vendetta” designed to “ruin my political career”.

The row blew up a day after Rossington claimed she was sitting on a bombshell revelation that would “end” his career.

Allies of the MP responded by claiming that Rossington had worked as an escort, selling sex for money.

His second wife, Karen, who left Danczuk last year but thinks he is the victim of a witch-hunt, took to Twitter and said: “Have whiter then [sic] white past judge people. Sell your body for sex . . . Id [sic] sit back & think before you speak.”

She accused Rossington of being a “money grabbing leach” and said she had demanded “100k” to talk.

When the claim was put to Rossington — who has since remarried — she accused Danczuk of faking her profile on escort websites. She said: “I’m aware of this. He threatened it years ago. Danczuk does smear, it’s quite easy [to] go through intimate marital pictures of us when we were together and create a false incriminating profile of me on certain websites.”

A spokesman for Danczuk dismissed that claim as “completely ridiculous”.

Questions have also been raised about Houlihan, who has turned 18 since her text exchanges with Danczuk, with the emergence of evidence that she has been working as a professional dominatrix.

The sex website HePays features a profile for 18-year-old dominatrix called Sophena Morelli, a name Houlihan appears to use for other online accounts. Houlihan’s picture appears in a profile on the Ask.fm social networking site under the name Sophena Morelli Houlihan.

The Sunday Times has not been able to confirm the profile is hers and Houlihan did not respond to a request for comment.

Danczuk’s friends also criticised Labour’s inquiry, claiming that months passed between Houlihan’s asking Danczuk for a job and their more lurid exchanges.

A close friend of Danczuk who has read the messages said: “It is going to be a kangaroo court. It was a series of moments of extreme foolishness. But he’s never met this woman. He’s never even spoken to her. He hasn’t committed any crimes. The police have seen him and said there isn’t any case to answer. I’m not sure how they can expel him for that.

“If you look at her Twitter account she is not interested in politics at all. The idea that she was after a job is ridiculous. The messages I’ve seen, she was bombarding him.”

Danczuk won support last night from the father of “Girl A”, the witness who helped convict a child-sex grooming ring in Rochdale, which the MP helped to expose. The man said he and his daughter would have lost her child to social services if Danczuk had not intervened.

The father said: “He’s been an idiot. But the young girls in Rochdale that were groomed, they owe him a great debt. I’m damn sure he’s saved an awful lot of girls from going through hell. He was the only one who stood up for them. And by exposing Cyril Smith he brought justice to a lot of people.”

The father is now writing to the Labour party to ask it “to give him a fair hearing”.

“If it wasn’t for Simon’s intervention my grandson would have been adopted out by social services . . . my family would have been broken up. I don’t think one indiscretion should cost him his career.”

Danczuk also received support from Richard Farnell, the Labour leader of Rochdale borough council.

He said: “Nobody has more arguments with Simon Danczuk than me. He’s far to the right of me. But he’s an outstanding MP. What party members in Rochdale will be insisting on is that he gets a fair hearing and that they judge him on the facts of this case and not on his political views. It must not turn into a witch-hunt.”

Not everyone in the Rochdale Labour party is so supportive. The Sunday Times has learnt of a furious showdown in party offices several months ago in which the MP was threatened with the sack.

Shocked party activists listened as a senior local adviser roared at the MP: “If you don’t rein in yourself and your ego you will face deselection.”

A former Labour minister said it would be hypocritical of Team Corbyn to oust Danczuk.

He said: “Plenty of people have done very distasteful things and not been suspended. When you look at the terrible stories that Jeremy Corbyn, Ken Livingstone and John McDonnell produce on a daily basis it is a joke. Consorting with the IRA, mixing with extremists and anti-semites and no one over the past 20 years suggested they should be deselected.

“The only people who should be able to decide who the candidate for Rochdale is are the members in Rochdale.”


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 3, 2016)

Guardian says 'MP _reveals _that drink problem led to explicit text messages'. He doesn't claim, he _reveals_. This is clearly a man whose probity is to be trusted. The fact that according to his ex-wife he raped her nightly throughout their marriage is of no interest or consequence and should not be connected with his text messages. Article is replete with briefings by 'allies' and even a shadow cabinet minister. One can see how in past scandals blind eyes get continually turned. Ironic really.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

The Pale King said:


> Guardian says 'MP _reveals _that drink problem led to explicit text messages'. He doesn't claim, he _reveals_. This is clearly a man whose probity is to be trusted. The fact that according to his ex-wife he raped her nightly throughout their marriage is of no interest or consequence and should not be connected with his text messages. Article is replete with briefings by 'allies' and even a shadow cabinet minister. One can see how in past scandals blind eyes get continually turned. Ironic really.


I had though about posting that reveals earlier - it's all done and dusted etc. Disgusting stuff. Disgusting use of quoting.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

"Allies of the MP responded by claiming Rossington had worked as an escort, selling sex for money".

If there were any doubts about Rossington risking the privacy of her kids by going to the press, danczuk takes it to another level.  Whether she worked as an escort is irrelevant to the issue of whether he pressurised her into sex.  That danczuk or his 'friends' think along those lines speaks volumes. What a cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

Just in case they 'change' it:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2016)

The whole spectacle is disgusting from his smear tactics to the tacit support of some of the media.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

Wilf said:


> "Allies of the MP responded by claiming Rossington had worked as an escort, selling sex for money".
> 
> If there were any doubts about Rossington risking the privacy of her kids by going to the press, danczuk takes it to another level.  Whether she worked as an escort is irrelevant to the issue of whether he pressurised her into sex.  That danczuk or his 'friends' think along those lines speaks volumes. What a cunt.


Mirroring the stuff rotherham and other OB came out with - _they's slags, who cares what i did to them?_ - and  an extended smear across all the women who have talked about him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2016)

how does being a pisshead excuse anything anyway? plenty of pissheads don't go around acting like this maggot


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> how does being a pisshead excuse anything anyway? plenty of pissheads don't go around acting like this maggot


In the guardian piece he claims his ex-wife is a liar because she "is susceptible to drinking too much".


----------



## emanymton (Jan 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Just in case they 'change' it:
> 
> View attachment 81583


Interesting choice of picture as well, of all the ones they must have of him they deliberately choose that one.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> In the guardian piece he claims his ex-wife is a liar because she "is susceptible to drinking too much".


From the same piece...


> _Younger women are my achilles heel,” Danczuk told the paper on Sunday. “My first wife was 10 years younger than me, my second wife was *17 years* younger, my last girlfriend is *17 years* younger. Some men like older women, some like younger women, some like brunettes, some like blondes._


In the circumstances, tactically rather inept to emphasise and repeat the words "*17 years"* twice, I'd have thought.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 3, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He's finished.



There's nothing quite as satisfying as witnessing the hypocrisy of a self-appointed moral crusader.  When authority figures start criticizing the sex lives of others, you _know _they've got something to hide.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


> From the same piece...
> ​In the circumstances, tactically rather inept to emphasise and repeat the words "*17 years"* twice, I'd have thought.


the sun headline from his own mouth 'Younger women are my achilles heel'

stop digging ffs


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the sun headline from his own mouth 'Younger women are my achilles heel'
> 
> stop digging ffs


If Alan Partridge became a sex pest and then went into Parliament...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the sun headline from his own mouth 'Younger women are my achilles heel'
> 
> stop digging ffs



Well yes but the way it is being spun it's almost as if we're supposed to feel sorry for him for liking younger women, poor thing. Like it's some sort of affliction, pass the sick bag.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Well yes but the way it is being spun it's almost as if we're supposed to feel sorry for him for liking younger women, poor thing. Like it's some sort of affliction, pass the sick bag.


...and that he is a great hero, the equal of the tent sulker. 'Cos what he dun for ver kids.

edit:see also vince 'the' cable + david 'the thief' laws.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Just in case they 'change' it:
> 
> View attachment 81583



looks like they've noticed now?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Well yes but the way it is being spun it's almost as if we're supposed to feel sorry for him for liking younger women, poor thing. Like it's some sort of affliction, pass the sick bag.


oh yeah and the groan seems intent on lapping that shit up. Heres the line so far 'MP crusader and all round good egg let his drunk penis talk over his normally correct head. Women are a weakness to him, younger ones. In a way its he that is exploited here. '



'PS the 17 year old girl is a slag'


am I missing anything from the mssg?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> looks like they've noticed now?
> View attachment 81585


Cunts


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the sun headline from his own mouth 'Younger women are my achilles heel'



He should have just bought her toenail clippings like a normal person.


----------



## Sue (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh yeah and the groan seems intent on lapping that shit up. Heres the line so far 'MP crusader and all round good egg let his drunk penis talk over his normally correct head. Women are a weakness to him, younger ones. In a way its he that is exploited here. '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the ex-wifes/GFs all being slags too.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 3, 2016)

J Ed said:


> He's always struck me as seeming like a nonce.



Why?


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh yeah and the groan seems intent on lapping that shit up. Heres the line so far 'MP crusader and all round good egg let his drunk penis talk over his normally correct head. Women are a weakness to him, younger ones. In a way its he that is exploited here. '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the women involved in the story are slags. He has very base tastes, clearly.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> All women are slags.


I think you'll find this is in fact the subtext.


----------



## gosub (Jan 3, 2016)

We clearly need to reduce MP's salaries and make them easier to get rid, so that the lives of these rich and powerful public servants isn't blighted by people throwing themselves at them.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 3, 2016)

With regard to the sleep sex allegations, maybe he should give the Assange Defence a run out:

"I'm an important person, so it doesn't matter".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2016)

Wilf said:


> With regard to the sleep sex allegations, maybe he should give the Assange Defence a run out:
> 
> "I'm an important person, so it doesn't matter".


a matter of poor etiquette


----------



## 8115 (Jan 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> a matterr of poor etiquette


Bad sexual etiquette.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 3, 2016)

this is now simons creepy theme tune:


----------



## andysays (Jan 3, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> ...and that he is a great hero, the equal of the tent sulker. 'Cos what he dun for ver kids.
> 
> edit:see also vince 'the' cable + david 'the thief' laws.



Maybe, like Achilles, he regards young women as legitimate "spoils of war"

In Greek Mythology, Briseis, a daughter of Briseus, was a princess of Lyrnessus. Briseis was said to have had golden long hair, blue eyes, and fair skin and she was considered to be very beautiful and clever. Her husband was Mynes. When Achilles led the assault on that city during the Trojan War, she was captured and her family (including her father, mother, three brothers, and husband) died at his hands. She was subsequently given to Achilles as a war prize to be his concubine. In the Trojan War, captive women like Briseis were regarded as objects to be traded amongst the warriors.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 3, 2016)

phildwyer said:


> Why?



He's a Tory ex-MP defending a grown man grooming a 17 year old for a start.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 3, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> The Sunday Times article:
> Labour moves to expel Danczuk - (paywalled)


Same piece basically rewritten for the Guardian/Observer, willing to allow this sex pest to get away with it in order attack Corbyn. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 3, 2016)

By giving Danczuk an airing for his textbook abuse excuses, many media outlets are strengthing the mythologies of all abusers, manipulators, groomers (and worse).

Shame especially on the so called "liberal" press like The Guardian. I hope no self respecting progressive goes near that festering rag again


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


> From the same piece...
> ​In the circumstances, tactically rather inept to emphasise and repeat the words "*17 years"* twice, I'd have thought.



The stuff where he repeatedly says how much younger his partners have been seems very much like showing off trophies.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> By giving Danczuk an airing for his textbook abuse excuses, many media outlets are strengthing the mythologies of all abusers, manipulators, groomers (and worse).


Not to detract form the grossness of our story but, meanwhile, elsewhere..

"The Child development Agency was responding to queries about_ the problem of schoolgirls sending pornographic material to male teachers in aggressive campaigns of sexual harassment_." 

‘Report them’ - CDA head urges male teachers to report schoolgirl sexual predators


----------



## Geoffrey Kerr (Jan 3, 2016)

He was courted by the press for attacking Jeremy Corbyn now the press attack dogs have turned on him. Hoisted by his own Petard


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Same piece basically rewritten for the Guardian/Observer, willing to allow this sex pest to get away with it in order attack Corbyn. Fucking disgusting.



I like the way they've closed the comments threads. Says a lot.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> I like the way they've closed the comments threads. Says a lot.


 As per usual the guardian using the cosy, cowardly and unattributable 'friends of' method to let danczuk say exactly what he wants to say




> The MP declined to comment further on Sunday, *but a friend of Danczuk’s* said: “Some of the allegations [made by the MP’s ex-wife] are clearly criminal, but she’s never been to the police or anything like that. The Mail wanted a story and I don’t think there was much around this weekend ... It’s been a really unedifying bidding war in which [newspapers have] just been buying up different people.”....
> *He added*: “All of this is immaterial and irrelevant in terms of the investigation he faces in the Labour party, because that’s not going to focus on anything to do with his ex-girlfriend or his ex-wife or any other kind of tittle tattle.”....   *A friend of Danczuk’s said*: “This is clearly a very distasteful episode, but Jeremy Corbyn can’t introduce some kind of new moral threshold which only applies to Simon and not any other MP. In terms of parliamentary sex scandals, this isn’t even a footnote. He’s never met this person.”


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilf said:


> It's hard to predict how this will fall out. The mail's story certainly ramps up the pressure - and Labour will want him gone. At the same time they won't want a by election in Rochdale. Even though Danczuk had a 12,000 majority it would be unlikely to play out like the Oldham by election.  They'd probably win, particularly as the Liberals have died to shit in Rochdale, but it gives Ukip another chance to establish themselves.  The real problem though would be if danczuk stood as a Real Labour/anti-corbyn candidate.
> 
> edit: though.... this story in the guardian suggests labour are planning to boot him out (times link at the bottom of the story).
> Simon Danczuk says drink problem led to explicit text messages



Lazy, whiny blame-shifting from Danczuk - now there's a surprise. Drinking lulls your internal censor. It *doesn't* compel you to do things that are against your natural inclinations.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




Jesus!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilf said:


> As per usual the guardian using the cosy, cowardly and unattributable 'friends of' method to let danczuk say exactly what he wants to say


That's another threat. Seems to come easy to these friends and allies doesn't it?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilf said:


> As per usual the guardian using the cosy, cowardly and unattributable 'friends of' method to let danczuk say exactly what he wants to say


Terrible journalism.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




I thought that the EDL were supposed to be against grooming.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I thought that the EDL were supposed to be against grooming.


"Cognitive" dissonance...the commie, terrorist sympathisers are against him...so....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Terrible journalism.


talking of which I just read he trousered 29k from the mail and the NI papers last year. Doesn't say if the groan paid him for anything.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> talking of which I just read he trousered 29k from the mail and the NI papers last year. Doesn't say if the groan paid him for anything.


Good work if you can get it... and he has.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 4, 2016)

A child contacts him to ask if she could gain some experience working for him and he asks this child whether she'd like him to spank her. 

Corbyn and his new moral compass huh.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

Danczuk claims that Momentum rounded up a load of EDLers to defend him. 
Simon Danczuk dismisses suggestions he is not fit to remain MP as protesters gather outside constituency office



> In a statement issued shortly afterwards Mr Danczuk added: "This protest has been organised by my political opponents who have formed a bizarre alliance in an attempt to use problems in my personal life as an excuse to try and intimidate me into resigning.
> 
> "This is a group made up of former Lib Dem councillors and the far left. There has even been a suggestion that Momentum members have invited the North West branch of the EDL to take part today.



Does he realise how ridiculous he sounds?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Danczuk claims that Momentum rounded up a load of EDLers to defend him.
> Simon Danczuk dismisses suggestions he is not fit to remain MP as protesters gather outside constituency office
> 
> Does he realise how ridiculous he sounds?



He has read this but not bothered to read it properly

Simon Danczuk wins the backing of the English Defence League | EDL News


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

Fingers said:


> He has read this but not bothered to read it properly
> 
> Simon Danczuk wins the backing of the English Defence League | EDL News


He displays many of the classic traits of someone who has narcissistic personality disorder and by claiming 'leftists' were in some unholy alliance with the fash and Lib Dems is nothing short of delusional.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Danczuk claims that Momentum rounded up a load of EDLers to defend him.
> Simon Danczuk dismisses suggestions he is not fit to remain MP as protesters gather outside constituency office
> 
> 
> ...


 It doesn't mitigate what he's done one iota, but the Liberals trying to make capital out of this is particularly gruesome. They need to remember that a certain Cyril Smith represented their party in the same town (as did Liz Lynne, who tried to get the evidence of his crimes destroyed).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 4, 2016)

He now thinks the press should give him the same deal that Boris Johnson gets with regard to his private life.  He's a victim of 'class prejudice':
Danczuk suggests 'Corbynites' among protesters targeting him


----------



## gosub (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilf said:


> He now thinks the press should give him the same deal that Boris Johnson gets with regard to his private life.  He's a victim of 'class prejudice':
> Danczuk suggests 'Corbynites' among protesters targeting him


 Its not class that kept that out of the paper it was a super injunction


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilf said:


> It doesn't mitigate what he's done one iota, but the Liberals trying to make capital out of this is particularly gruesome. They need to remember that a certain Cyril Smith represented their party in the same town (as did Liz Lynne, who tried to get the evidence of his crimes destroyed).


Iirc, didn't Cyril Smith jump ship from Labour to the Liberals to get elected as MP?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Iirc, didn't Cyril Smith jump ship from Labour to the Liberals to get elected as MP?


 Yep.  Liberal to Labour to Independent to Liberal iirc.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 4, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Iirc, didn't Cyril Smith jump ship from Labour to the Liberals to get elected as MP?




That's right -- Smith was Labour on Rochdale Council in the 60s.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 4, 2016)

Wiki says it was a bit more convoluted for smith
Liberal Party (1945–1951; 1970–1988)
Labour Party (1952–1966)
Independent (1966–1970)
Liberal Democrats (from 1988)


----------



## Zabo (Jan 4, 2016)

Oops! 

Labour MP Simon Danczuk facing police inquiry over rape allegation


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 4, 2016)

That bastard Corbyn is there any depths he won't sink to!


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Unless he's somehow convicted of criminal offence and sentenced to 12 months or more in that period. Which, frankly, i wouldn't put past him.


are your powers returning?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 4, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> That bastard Corbyn is there any depths he won't sink to!



Plod and the EDL - both captured by Momentum in the same day.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)

Are the police in danger of overlooking his “*working-class colourful personal life*” ?


----------



## J Ed (Jan 4, 2016)

Zabo said:


> Oops!
> 
> Labour MP Simon Danczuk facing police inquiry over rape allegation



...but how can that be? He doesn't seem anything like a rapist oh wait


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 4, 2016)

oh dear. Hes made another regrettable mistake. The poor man and his achilles heel etc.


----------



## Zabo (Jan 4, 2016)

Credit to the photo editor in the link. While the G may not be able to comment the photograph speaks volumes. Reminds me of a programme from years gone by when there was mega scale fraud going on in Hull - I think? - concerning land and property development. Swaggering arrogance and defiance.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 4, 2016)

The Channel 4 News interview was telling. The man looked extremely dangerous.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 4, 2016)

I got a bob hoskins "long good Friday " vibe out of that interview too


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2016)

Saw a snippet of an interview where he admitted he likes young women, stating all the partners have been 10-17 years younger than him. From the same defence that gave us "I shot the Sheriff, but I didn't shoot the deputy"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)

kenny g said:


> The Channel 4 News interview was telling. The man looked extremely dangerous.


Newsnight interview was as bad, if not worse.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Newsnight interview was as bad, if not worse.



Watching it now on your recommendation. Wow!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Watching it now on your recommendation. Wow!


The only thing he didn't do was refer to himself in the third person. Otherwise...the full monty.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

Spoke to my mum earlier who lives over there. Said local news was asking folks in the street if they wanted him out. Not unanimous but the majority did. And that was before the rape investigation was announced.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 5, 2016)

"different people have different tastes"	euughh ...


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 5, 2016)

His drink problem must be really bad if he didn't clock that his potential recruit was the type who liked to do the spanking, not have it done to her...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> "different people have different tastes"	euughh ...





Jeepers, what a creepy cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> "different people have different tastes"	euughh ...



His rebuttal of the grooming accusation was genius...the tabloids had "conflated "...*several months worth of pleasant exchanges of messages *" into what appears to look like a few days.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2016)

Is he still writing for The Mail/S*n? After all that's happened I'd be surprised if he was... then again, maybe not.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

I think that particular revenue stream has come to an end.


----------



## bimble (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not going to link to it here but there's a really special piece of writing this morning in the DM about this.

It says, for instance
"The fact that Sophena Houlihan was just 17 at the time they texted each other hasn’t helped his cause — even though she was over the age of consent; clearly a manipulative minx with the morals of back-street brass".


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2016)

I guessed Hopkins but its clear Littlejohn is a veteran of the spite for coins game.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

I quite liked the bit about his contract with the photo agency.  "When I'm out and about doing my well paid job as an MP, I'll tip you the wink so you can turn up and take pictures - and then give me money". 

Understand the interviewer had to cover a lot of ground, but I'd like to have seen a bit more probing of that.  He did manage to show his astonishment though: "Eh?  So what does that involve? Really?"


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 5, 2016)

Wilf said:


> I quite liked the bit about his contract with the photo agency.  "When I'm out and about doing my well paid job as an MP, I'll tip you the wink so you can turn up and take pictures - and then give me money".


Yeah that was just amazing. Such a self-deluded fuckwit


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm amazed there was so much money in photos of Simon danczuk tbh.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> I'm amazed there was so much money in photos of Simon danczuk tbh.



Let's face it, he's no Adonis.






Sorry, wrong one.


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm not going to link to it here but there's a really special piece of writing this morning in the DM about this.
> 
> It says, for instance
> "The fact that Sophena Houlihan was just 17 at the time they texted each other hasn’t helped his cause — even though she was over the age of consent; clearly a manipulative minx with the morals of back-street brass".



So a slapper who was asking for it.


----------



## Zabo (Jan 5, 2016)

Longish interview with him on Radio 5 this morning. On being asked why the attraction to a 17 year old girl he remarked he doesn't see himself as a 49 year old man. He sees the world through a young person's eyes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2016)

the michael jackson defense


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2016)

Zabo said:


> Longish interview with him on Radio 5 this morning. On being asked why the attraction to a 17 year old girl he remarked he doesn't see himself as a 49 year old man. He sees the world through a young person's eyes.


yeh. well when i was 17 someone of 29 let alone 49 perving on a girl of 17 was sternly frowned upon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Let's face it, he's no Adonis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's see if he's an attis.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2016)

Zabo said:


> Longish interview with him on Radio 5 this morning. On being asked why the attraction to a 17 year old girl he remarked he doesn't see himself as a 49 year old man. He sees the world through a young person's eyes.



There's an old saying: "If you're in a hole, stop digging". Danczuk has no sense of his limitations and again, that's typical narcissistic behaviour.

As Dirty Harry once said.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. well when i was 17 someone of 29 let alone 49 perving on a girl of 17 was sternly frowned upon.




Now I'm 43 is still is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Now I'm 43 is still is.


yes. i didn't expect it would have changed. but my comment was about his 'i look at life through the eyes of a young person' and demonstrating that when he really was a young person the sort of behaviour he indulges in was viewed as pisspoor.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. i didn't expect it would have changed. but my comment was about his 'i look at life through the eyes of a young person' and demonstrating that when he really was a young person the sort of behaviour he indulges in was viewed as pisspoor.




Get ya. I still think of myself as 17. When I was 17 I was going out with a 23 year old. Now at 43 I think I'm too old to hang around with 23 year olds, what the fuck would we talk about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Get ya. I still think of myself as 17. When I was 17 I was going out with a 23 year old. Now at 43 I think I'm too old to hang around with 23 year olds, what the fuck would we talk about?


the age difference


----------



## J Ed (Jan 5, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Get ya. I still think of myself as 17. When I was 17 I was going out with a 23 year old. Now at 43 I think I'm too old to hang around with 23 year olds, what the fuck would we talk about?



Well judging by the texts you would talk about how people think of you as not Labour because you are so right-wing.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the age difference



I'm sure a 23 year old would love to hear ramblings of Castlemorton, Spiral Tribe and rhubarb & custards


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

He's clearly a total fucking idiot if he can't see the irony in him (pretending) to oppose child sexual exploitation whilst engaging in it himself.  And the fact she is engaged in sex work makes it even worse in my view. If he was in any way serious about preventing CSE and helping those affected by it, he should be even MORE mindful of the need NOT to engage with her on a sexual level.  He's a fucking psycho/sociopath.  I will leave the Labour Party (only joined to vote for Corbyn anyway) if he's allowed back.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 5, 2016)

shygirl said:


> He's clearly a total fucking idiot if he can't see the irony in him (pretending) to oppose child sexual exploitation whilst engaging in it himself.  And the fact she is engaged in sex work makes it even worse in my view. If he was in any way serious about preventing CSE and helping those affected by it, he should be even MORE mindful of the need NOT to engage with her on a sexual level.  He's a fucking psycho/sociopath.  I will leave the Labour Party (only joined to vote for Corbyn anyway) if he's allowed back.



He is using the same justification as members of the grooming gangs - "she's a whore anyway"


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

All the more fucking reason not to perpetuate it.  Scum.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

www.change.org/p/the-labour-party-and-the-rochdale-constituency-offload-simon-danczuk-from-the-labour-party


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> He is using the same justification as members of the grooming gangs - "she's a whore anyway"


I don't think he has has he? The Mail and whatnot have, but in the interview I watched last night Danczuk was careful not to criticise her.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

shygirl said:


> He's clearly a total fucking idiot if he can't see the irony in him (pretending) to oppose child sexual exploitation whilst engaging in it himself.  And the fact she is engaged in sex work makes it even worse in my view. If he was in any way serious about preventing CSE and helping those affected by it, he should be even MORE mindful of the need NOT to engage with her on a sexual level.  He's a fucking psycho/sociopath.  I will leave the Labour Party (only joined to vote for Corbyn anyway) if he's allowed back.


Did he know about her appearance on an obscure internet dom site? 

I think there's a lot of assumptions being made here, and there's no need - he's up to his eyeballs already.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

Good, let's hope he fucks off and doesn't return.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> I don't think he has has he? The Mail and whatnot have, but in the interview I watched last night Danczuk was careful not to criticise her.



Actually you are right, I conflated the press coverage with his other bizarre statements.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> Did he know about her appearance on an obscure internet dom site?
> 
> I think there's a lot of assumptions being made here, and there's no need - he's up to his eyeballs already.



I think its a tad naive to think he didn't know.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

shygirl said:


> I think its a tad naive to think he didn't know.


Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why?


didn't he ask her something about spanking?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2016)

thats no indication he knew of her work on some website though, its a common enough kink


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

Standard creepy flirting that. 'ooh you naughty girl, you should be spanked' etc.

Why would he know?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

shygirl said:


> www.change.org/p/the-labour-party-and-the-rochdale-constituency-offload-simon-danczuk-from-the-labour-party


 Strange petition really.  However much danczuk has behaved like a twat towards corbyn, the thing is framed in terms of his lack of 'loyalty'.  I hope he gets kicked out of the labour party and out of parliament, but I'm not signing anything that is really an internal matter for Rochdale CLP.  If there was a petition about the hypocrisy of an 'anti-grooming campaigner' sleazing up to a 17 year old over several months, I'd be delighted to sign it.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2016)

it's an old petition.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

killer b said:


> it's an old petition.


  I know, just scrolled down and seen the comments (though my point still stands).  This comment did rather get to the heart of it though:



> I think he's a cunt who would best serve the Tory party.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2016)

Wilf said:


> I know, just scrolled down and seen the comments (though my point still stands).  This comment did rather get to the heart of it though:


"...would..."?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 5, 2016)

Is perving up a 17 year old sex worker any better than a 17 year old non-sex worker?

Surely it begs the question as to how someone that young gets involved in that sort of work in the first place - because often its as a result of being groomed from a young age by exploitative slimy shit-bags like Danczuk.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

Even in the history of parliamentary sleaze, it must be a first to have an MP facing rape allegations being harangued outside his constituency office by his former brother in law, who is also facing rape allegations.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Surely it begs the question as to how someone that young gets involved in that sort of work in the first place - because often its as a result of being groomed from a young age by exploitative slimy shit-bags like Danczuk.


But as Brogdale pointed it, this wasn't some short term sexting thing, it was

*



			several months worth of pleasant exchanges of messages
		
Click to expand...

 *

Sleazing (a 'potential employee') over several months is clearly better than over a couple of days.

I hope you now realise I wasn't pissed, because I didn't actually have 4 pints - I had 10.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2016)

Wilf said:


> But as Brogdale pointed it, this wasn't some short term sexting thing, it was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just re-heard the R5 interview he gave Adrian Chiles this am, and his specific admission of inappropriateness related to "_*the difference in age". *_Odd, given his earlier protestations about his sexual preference(s), that he should highlight age difference as the single inappropriate element in the exchange...unless, of course, he was seeking to deflect attention from the girl's actual age at the time.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 5, 2016)

Zelo Street on Danczuk's smear campaign.
Zelo Street: Danczuk Smear Campaign Revealed


----------



## Wilf (Jan 5, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Zelo Street on Danczuk's smear campaign.
> Zelo Street: Danczuk Smear Campaign Revealed


That all rings true in terms of danczuk's behaviour, particularly the battles he had with colin Lambert.  However, the same Farooq Ahmed was also kicked out of the Labour group for making homophobic slurs and threats against another Rochdale Labour councillor (someone I knew many years ago).  Lovely lot in the Rochdale labour Party.

Edit: you can see how internecine the whole thing is - the bloke Ahmed abused, Neil Emmott, worked for ...... Danczuk.
Councillor fined for homophobic abuse of colleague quits Labour over 'lack of support'


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> That all rings true in terms of danczuk's behaviour, particularly the battles he had with colin Lambert.  However, the same Farooq Ahmed was also kicked out of the Labour group for making homophobic slurs and threats against another Rochdale Labour councillor (someone I knew many years ago).  Lovely lot in the Rochdale labour Party.
> 
> Edit: you can see how internecine the whole thing is - the bloke Ahmed abused, Neil Emmott, worked for ...... Danczuk.
> Councillor fined for homophobic abuse of colleague quits Labour over 'lack of support'


I get the feeling that local politics in Rochdale is not only incestuous, it's downright nasty. I also get the feeling that real talent is rather thin on the ground.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Get ya. I still think of myself as 17. When I was 17 I was going out with a 23 year old. Now at 43 I think I'm too old to hang around with 23 year olds, what the fuck would we talk about?



Whether she'd help you massage your "Just for Men" into your hair?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Whether she'd help you massage your "Just for Men" into your hair?




At least I have hair on my head, unlike perv-creep Danczuk!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 6, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> At least I have hair on my head, unlike perv-creep Danczuk!



True!


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2016)

killer b said:


> Why?


any response to this yet shygirl?


----------



## shygirl (Jan 6, 2016)

killer b said:


> any response to this yet shygirl?



Because I suspect she probably told him about it pretty early on.  Just a gut feeling, could be wrong.


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2016)

You called me naive because of some bullshit 'gut feeling' you have?


----------



## shygirl (Jan 6, 2016)

killer b said:


> You called me naive because of some bullshit 'gut feeling' you have?



Huh, I didn't directly call you naive.  anyway, I've got a headache and enough shit on my plate, so not up for any rows on here.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is perving up a 17 year old sex worker any better than a 17 year old non-sex worker?
> 
> Surely it begs the question as to how someone that young gets involved in that sort of work in the first place - because often its as a result of being groomed from a young age by exploitative slimy shit-bags like Danczuk.



But what if they found it empowering


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 6, 2016)

frogwoman said:


> But what if they found it empowering



Is this a joke?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Is this a joke?



Yeah it was.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2016)

It was a reference to people who think sex work is empowering no matter what the situation.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 6, 2016)

frogwoman said:


> It was a reference to people who think sex work is empowering no matter what the situation.



Ahhh ok.

What weirdo's are that then?


----------



## shygirl (Jan 6, 2016)

frogwoman said:


> It was a reference to people who think sex work is empowering no matter what the situation.



I think some women in the sex industry feel ok about the work they do.  And I respect their choice to engage in it, cos not ALL women in this industry are forced into it.  I'm not arguing for sex work, but I won't ever condemn people who chooses to earn their money in the sex industry.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 6, 2016)

shygirl said:


> I think some women in the sex industry feel ok about the work they do.  And I respect their choice to engage in it, cos not ALL women in this industry are forced into it.  I'm not arguing for sex work, but I won't ever condemn people who chooses to earn their money in the sex industry.



Yeah, same tbh, but some people in the liberal conmentariat think there could never be anything dodgy over it. Not that there always is! Anyway I'll stop derailing the thread


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 6, 2016)

Twitter is a troll fest ....and the misogynists do seem to come out to play more when it comes to issues like this. Ive seen tweets calling her a whore, 'asking for it' and 'if she's a victim so then so is he' and 'nothing wrong with what he's done-the majority of old men fancy the idea of a younger woman'....it seems this misogyny shows a complete inability to grasp  power structures, imbalance of power and abuse of power. Im flabbergasted that people are failing to see its inherently wrong that a prospective employer with a job is engaging in this type of discourse with a prospective employee over 30 years his junior. Then to make matters worse there's this car crash interview:



He admits to liking young women and this 17 year old showed 'maturity' by apologising for whats happened. Completely admonishes himself of any responsibility-just a complete and 'unreserved apology'....what a twat. His PR is obviously working hard as hell with this crisis management-he's been all over the media.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2016)

My friends at the Daily Mail are reporting that Comrade Danczuk was in touch with his 17 year old potential employee again *this* *weekend* - suggesting they meet up and even that she could make money if they were seen together:
Simon Danczuk texted 17 year old girl to say they should meet up
If true, wow... just wow.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2016)

Wilf said:


> My friends at the Daily Mail are reporting that Comrade Danczuk was in touch with his 17 year old potential employee again *this* *weekend* - suggesting they meet up and even that she could make money if they were seen together:
> Simon Danczuk texted 17 year old girl to say they should meet up
> If true, wow... just wow.



Yeah it was all over The Sun this morning. Offering her money for a photo op with him. She told him to fuck off. The twat does not know when to give it a rest


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yeah it was all over The Sun this morning. Offering her money for a photo op with him. She told him to fuck off. The twat does not know when to give it a rest


That should be a sign that he's given up as an MP and he's purely going down the route of celebrity big brother, dancing on ice etc.  Somehow though, in his own mind I suspect he thinks he can still carry on in parliament.


----------



## gosub (Jan 8, 2016)

Presumably the photo agency he has a deal with, would have been involved. 

Dennis Healy's law on holes was a good one. Mr Danczuk's approach appears to be to find out the hourly rate for digging.


----------



## killer b (Jan 8, 2016)

Wilf said:


> That should be a sign that he's given up as an MP and he's purely going down the route of celebrity big brother, dancing on ice etc.  Somehow though, in his own mind I suspect he thinks he can still carry on in parliament.


He can tbf.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> He can tbf.


Yes, he can.  He's got the right conditions to carry on in that he'll be able to portray attacks on him as revenge from the Corbynites.  The local Labour Party is also split, largely between his allies and his enemies.  I suspect that much of local party support will disappear when he (presumably) gets expelled, but he's delusional enough to carry on as an independent.


----------



## gosub (Jan 8, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Yes, he can.  He's got the right conditions to carry on in that he'll be able to portray attacks on him as revenge from the Corbynites.  The local Labour Party is also split, largely between his allies and his enemies.  I suspect that much of local party support will disappear when he (presumably) gets expelled, but he's delusional enough to carry on as an independent.


delusional  decent salary and acrewing even better pension provision.   He's reached the conclusion he's fucked and is going to milk things as much as possible while he can, probably won't even waste his money defend his seat when it comes to it.   might move back fulltime to the constituency though - more money in renting out his London pad, that tax payers pay the mortgage interest on.
Another example to add to the case for recall.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2016)

Didn't Karen danczuk say the other day she was going to 'take charge of his life'?  That's going well.


----------



## gosub (Jan 8, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Didn't Karen danczuk say the other day she was going to 'take charge of his life'?  That's going well.


is that the woman whose cleavage was in all the papers last year?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 8, 2016)

gosub said:


> is that the woman whose cleavage was in all the papers last year?


Yes.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 8, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Yeah it was all over The Sun this morning. Offering her money for a photo op with him. She told him to fuck off. The twat does not know when to give it a rest


 
He's always been a liability-he's now firmly in the 'out of control' territory.

Does anyone know if Labour are suspending their investigation because of he rape allegations or are they pressing ahead?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 10, 2016)

He really is milking the situation before he fucks off into obscurity...

Simon Danczuk received £5,000 for newspaper interview


----------



## Wilf (Jan 10, 2016)

eatmorecheese said:


> He really is milking the situation before he fucks off into obscurity...
> 
> Simon Danczuk received £5,000 for newspaper interview


That at least does Rochdale clp a favour. He's just about reached the level of  shamelessness that Canadian mayor, rob whatsisface, reached.	edit: Ford


----------



## Zabo (Jan 12, 2016)

The Lancashire saga of every day folks rolls on.

MP Danczuk interviewed over rape claim - BBC News

or

Simon Danczuk interviewed under caution over rape allegation


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2016)

Zabo said:


> The Lancashire saga of every day folks rolls on.
> 
> MP Danczuk interviewed over rape claim - BBC News
> 
> ...


Have a suspicion this was one public appearance he didn't tip off the photographic agency about.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Have a suspicion this was one public appearance he didn't tip off the photographic agency about.


how much do you think he'll charge Lancashire police for a mug shot?


----------



## Zabo (Jan 12, 2016)

I think you are correct on that.

I wonder when the Labour Party investigation panel are going to convene?


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 12, 2016)

gosub said:


> how much do you think he'll charge Lancashire police for a mug shot?



Not just the mug shot...he always charges for interviews. Probably even rape accusation ones. Odious turd.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 14, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Have a suspicion this was one public appearance he didn't tip off the photographic agency about.



Well that's what I'd have thought too - but apparently it's a line that Simon is happy to cross. Zelo Street: Danczuk Police Photo-Op Busted


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2016)

you cannot shame a shameless man


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Well that's what I'd have thought too - but apparently it's a line that Simon is happy to cross. Zelo Street: Danczuk Police Photo-Op Busted


Wow



> You read that right: Simon Danczuk has a claim of rape made against him, attends a Police station for interview, and arranges for an agency to have an exclusive, together with yet another staged photo-op with his wannabe and publicity-hungry ex-wife. It takes some brass neck to manipulate something so serious for personal gain. And it is not the first recent occasion that Danczuk has used a photo-op for personal financial gain.


----------



## Vivity Report (Jan 14, 2016)

Why won't he just go quietly in to the night ? I am sure there is a cushy job waiting for him if he does.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2016)

Vivity Report said:


> Why won't he just go quietly in to the night ? I am sure there is a cushy job waiting for him if he does.


Doesn't Katy Hopkins work for the Daily Mail?  Murdoch must be fluttering his eyelashes towards Danczuk, 'we've got a job for you to do - the Sun needs you back!'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Doesn't Katy Hopkins work for the Daily Mail?  Murdoch must be fluttering his eyelashes towards Danczuk, 'we've got a job for you to do son'!


he can do the 'all grown up' pieces so popular on the daily mail sidebar


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he can do the 'all grown up' pieces so popular on the sidebar


Whilst offering up the ultimate selfie for readers - 'Visit Karen and Simon's sideshow during Blackpool Conference week. For each £5 photo opportunity, a donation of 0p will be made to Rochdale flood victims'


----------



## J Ed (Jan 16, 2016)

Danczuk ex: disgusting MP needs to be booted


----------



## Vivity Report (Jan 16, 2016)

Trigger warning the following story can be found on the guardian make sure to employ adblock before clicking. 
Simon Danczuk threatens legal action over Labour suspension


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2016)

Vivity Report said:


> Trigger warning the following story can be found on the guardian make sure to employ adblock before clicking.
> Simon Danczuk threatens legal action over Labour suspension


Ironic sub from that piece..."_*Exclusive: Solicitors for MP who sent sex messages to teenager demand explanation for action ‘detrimental to his reputation’.*_
He really should give one.


----------



## Vivity Report (Jan 16, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Ironic sub from that piece..."_*Exclusive: Solicitors for MP who sent sex messages to teenager demand explanation for action ‘detrimental to his reputation’.*_
> He really should give one.



This guy has balls. He is reprehensible in every possible way but yeah have to admit he has quite the brass set.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 16, 2016)

Vivity Report said:


> This guy has balls. He is reprehensible in every possible way but yeah have to admit he has quite the brass set.


Pity there isn't a way of separating them from the piece of shit they're attached to.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2016)

Vivity Report said:


> This guy has balls. He is reprehensible in every possible way but yeah have to admit he has quite the brass set.


What does balls mean?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 16, 2016)

Vivity Report said:


> Trigger warning the following story can be found on the guardian make sure to employ adblock before clicking.
> Simon Danczuk threatens legal action over Labour suspension


It is jaw-dropping just _how_ brazen this cunt is. I guess he think's he's already fucked re the Labour Party so might as well cash in while he can but what a truely disgusting individual he is, how can anybody support this prick.


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> It is jaw-dropping just _how_ brazen this cunt is. I guess he think's he's already fucked re the Labour Party so might as well cash in while he can but what a truely disgusting individual he is, how can anybody support this prick.



It's his comrades in the maquis I feel sorry for.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 17, 2016)

Danczuk's latest excuse: "John Prescott had an affair". Yes, but Prescott didn't sext a 17 year old girl, you numpty.
Zelo Street: Danczuk Is Not John Prescott


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2016)

Things are going from bad to worse for Danczuk, who's over-claimed on his expenses. Apparently, his ex-wife (the self-styled selfie queen and fellow narcissist) was employed by him for doing absolutely nothing. According to Zelo Street, the police have been called in.


> As I noted recently, IPSA has been giving consideration to opening an inquiry into the five-figure sum in overtime payments claimed by Danczuk on behalf of second wife Karen, whom he employed as a case worker at his constituency office. My information is that, following a complaint to IPSA, two spot checks were made to confirm that Kazza was indeed at Danczuk’s office. But on both occasions she was absent.
> Zelo Street: Danczuk Expenses - Police Called In


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2016)

My heart bleeds.


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Things are going from bad to worse for Danczuk, who's over-claimed on his expenses. Apparently, his ex-wife (the self-styled selfie queen and fellow narcissist) was employed by him for doing absolutely nothing. According to Zelo Street, the police have been called in.



Another article on that site suggests that he refused to help his eldest son with University accommodation costs, whilst pointing out the Mirror article that shows he was claiming expenses for the same son.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 25, 2016)

teqniq said:


> My heart bleeds.



It's like a whole flock of pigeons coming home to roost


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2016)

Haha. How many different ways of acting like a massive cunt can one man find?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2016)

You'd almost think he was bringing the Labour Party into disrepute.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Haha. How many different ways of acting like a massive cunt can one man find?


He must see being a cunt as a multievent thing.  He's the Daley Thompson of Cunt.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2016)

I dunno, not spoiling your kid at university might keep rents affordable for other people around where they'd be living.  Parental subsidies distort rent and property prices massively.  Not that such altruism would have been his motive in refusing.


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I dunno, not spoiling your kid at university might keep rents affordable for other people around where they'd be living.  Parental subsidies distort rent and property prices massively.  Not that such altruism would have been his motive in refusing.



That is a problem in university towns (especially in the North), though of course it should be pointed out that he wasn't being asked to buy him a house or pay for an especially nice residence (the £5,300 costs are in line with normal rooms provided to undergraduates) and it is being alleged that he got around £12,500 off the expenses system for the kid as a "dependent" (which IPSA apparently states should only be paid for dependents that stay with the MP), despite not seeing him for several years.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2016)

I wonder how closely people are looking at the Nasreen Nazir sex-harassment case. With regards to it being a mutually beneficial set-up - anyone have concrete details?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 25, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Things are going from bad to worse for Danczuk, who's over-claimed on his expenses. Apparently, his ex-wife (the self-styled selfie queen and fellow narcissist) was employed by him for doing absolutely nothing. According to Zelo Street, the police have been called in.



What are the odds that he lays this entirely at her door?


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> What are the odds that he lays this entirely at her door?



If you offer odds, chances are you'll have a phone call from Rochdale off some bloke wanting to put a grand on it


----------



## J Ed (Jan 25, 2016)

gosub said:


> If you offer odds, chances are you'll have a phone call from Rochdale off some bloke wanting to put a grand on it



He will also be recording the call to sell to the tabloids


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 12, 2016)

Danczuk "profiting from his own sleaze".


> A local Labour party member, who asked not to be named, said: "Why does he do it? He must understand that this will be perceived as 'profiting from his own sleaze'."
> Simon Danczuk accused of "profiting from his own sleaze"


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 5, 2016)

Things are going from bad to worse for Danczuk.
Zelo Street: Simon Danczuk - You’re Nicked


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2016)

Not saying Danczuk isn't a complete and utter charlatan/arsehole/twazzock -- he clearly is.

But that looks like an *entirely* LibDem-sourced story


----------



## Lurdan (Mar 5, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> Not saying Danczuk isn't a complete and utter charlatan/arsehole/twazzock -- he clearly is.
> 
> But that looks like an *entirely* LibDem-sourced story



Confirmation in the Independent that Scotland Yard are indeed assessing the fraud allegations.

Simon Danczuk: Scotland Yard looking into MP's expenses claims following Ipsa probe - Independent

The Lib-Dems are of course up to their usual tricks but it's no more than what Danczuk himself has done. Personally I hold the Lib-Dems in about as much regard as I do the Police but the spectacle of a couple of packs of cunts attacking an equally loathsome cunt seems entirely appropriate. Not to mention highly entertaining.

ETA: 





> He said the rules were “poorly worded” and “not fit for purpose when it comes to modern families like mine”.


The 'Fred West' defence.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2016)

Taking your points ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Things are going from bad to worse for Danczuk.
> Zelo Street: Simon Danczuk - You’re Nicked



Self-immolation always looks SO satisfying, and Danczuk is doing so in slo-mo!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

Danczuk has been ordered to repay the £11,000 in expenses that he fraudulently claimed. 


> Labour MP Simon Danczuk has been ordered to repay thousands of pounds after admitting he made an "error" in his expenses claims.
> 
> The Rochdale MP has been investigated over money he wrongly claimed for the cost of his children living in London.
> 
> ...



"Error in his expenses claim", my arse.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Danczuk has been ordered to repay the £11,000 in expenses that he fraudulently claimed.
> 
> 
> "Error in his expenses claim", my arse.



It was the vague wording. Easily done with vague wording. If it says you can claim for your children staying with you, you can see how you might take £11,000 for your children not staying with you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

I have noticed that danczuk's political destruction has marked a turning point for Corbyn's leadership: After this all came out, the labour right backed off heavily. 

Just a coincidence, or does it suggest that the whole thing was masterminded from within the corbyn camp, and those with something to hide (ie pretty much all of them) are now avoiding exposing themselves to the ire of corbyn? Does a ruthless Machiavellian schemer lurk beneath that mild exterior?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2016)

perhaps mcdonnel has Files


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> Just a coincidence, or does it suggest that the whole thing was masterminded from within the corbyn camp, and those with something to hide (ie pretty much all of them) are now avoiding exposing themselves to the ire of corbyn? Does a ruthless Machiavellian schemer lurk beneath that mild exterior?


With over 30 years of parliamentary experience, he must have picked up a few tricks. But then a narcissist like Danczuk thinks he's invincible until it all comes crashing down.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

All I know is that Corbyn's most outspoken critic within the party has been utterly destroyed, in the most thorough and humiliating manner. How likely is that, without _some_ work being put in?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I have noticed that danczuk's political destruction has marked a turning point for Corbyn's leadership: After this all came out, the labour right backed off heavily.
> 
> Just a coincidence, or does it suggest that the whole thing was masterminded from within the corbyn camp, and those with something to hide (ie pretty much all of them) are now avoiding exposing themselves to the ire of corbyn? Does a ruthless Machiavellian schemer lurk beneath that mild exterior?



It's a coincidence bound to the fact that many Progressite/Labour right London/SE-based MPs saw Danczuk as exemplifying "authentic working class" views that they could capitalise on, and happily gave him support in earlier party travails. As soon as his poor behaviour became a *public* issue, the same supporters disappeared into the woodwork, leaving Si on his lonesome.
Frankly, I wish Corbyn *was* a Machiavellian schemer, but history so far shows him as merely a "decent fella".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> perhaps mcdonnel has Files



McDonnell is too classy to keep files.

Hold on, wasn't articul8 one of McDonnell's bag-carriers?


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

His back office spent 10 years running London for Livingtone though, you can be sure they're more familiar with the dark arts...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> All I know is that Corbyn's most outspoken critic within the party has been utterly destroyed, in the most thorough and humiliating manner. How likely is that, without _some_ work being put in?



Very likely, given Danczuk's arrogance.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> His back office spent 10 years running London for Livingtone though, you can be sure they're more familiar with the dark arts...



Sure, and McDonnell himself ran his fair share of "black ops" against Livingstone (and Livingstone against him) back when they were both at the GLC. They all know *how* to do it. The question is "would they need to bother"?
The thing with Danczuk is that even discounting the sexting, the spousal abuse and the expenses fiddling allegations, he had already split his own constituency party and local authority councillors with regard to whether he was a fit MP or not, and had spent plenty of energy he should have reserved for his constituents on monstering local members who'd stood against his selection, or publicly rebuked him for various of his anti-immigrant rants. Quite a bit of "made a rod for his own back" in play.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> McDonnell is too classy to keep files.
> 
> Hold on, wasn't articul8 one of McDonnell's bag-carriers?


No files on McDonnell, eh? 


I'll get my coat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> No files on McDonnell, eh?
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat.





And so you should!!! Jokes that bad were banned under the Geneva Accords!


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> I have noticed that danczuk's political destruction has marked a turning point for Corbyn's leadership: After this all came out, the labour right backed off heavily.
> 
> Just a coincidence, or does it suggest that the whole thing was masterminded from within the corbyn camp, and those with something to hide (ie pretty much all of them) are now avoiding exposing themselves to the ire of corbyn? Does a ruthless Machiavellian schemer lurk beneath that mild exterior?



I want to believe...


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 18, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sure, and McDonnell himself ran his fair share of "black ops" against Livingstone (and Livingstone against him) back when they were both at the GLC. They all know *how* to do it. The question is "would they need to bother"?
> The thing with Danczuk is that even discounting the sexting, the spousal abuse and the expenses fiddling allegations, he had already split his own constituency party and local authority councillors with regard to whether he was a fit MP or not, and had spent plenty of energy he should have reserved for his constituents on monstering local members who'd stood against his selection, or publicly rebuked him for various of his anti-immigrant rants. Quite a bit of "made a rod for his own back" in play.


Quite so, and indeed the people who Danczuk has shafted over the years are not even only on the left of the party - and he hasn't always made himself popular in his business dealings as well as political. I think there have been a lot of people waiting for the chance to twist the knife, and the fact it benefits Corbyn is incidental.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 18, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Quite so, and indeed the people who Danczuk has shafted over the years are not even only on the left of the party - and he hasn't always made himself popular in his business dealings as well as political. I think there have been a lot of people waiting for the chance to twist the knife, and the fact it benefits Corbyn is incidental.



Even in Rochdale, perhaps especially in Rochdale, besides his cronies he is hated.


----------



## killer b (Mar 18, 2016)

TBH I'm just amusing myself on a slow friday afternoon, but you can't deny it's a pleasing image - Corbyn as an hard-nosed scheming mastermind. I'm imagining him rubbing his hands together and cackling.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> TBH I'm just amusing myself on a slow friday afternoon, but you can't deny it's a pleasing image - Corbyn as an hard-nosed scheming mastermind. I'm imagining him rubbing his hands together and cackling.



Like I said, I *do* wish it were true.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Quite so, and indeed the people who Danczuk has shafted over the years are not even only on the left of the party - and he hasn't always made himself popular in his business dealings as well as political. I think there have been a lot of people waiting for the chance to twist the knife, and the fact it benefits Corbyn is incidental.



The more twisting the knife, the better.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Danczuk has been ordered to repay the £11,000 in expenses that he fraudulently claimed.
> 
> 
> "Error in his expenses claim", my arse.



I'm going to do a bank job and use this excuse and see what happens.

"You see m'lord it was merely a error in my cash withdrawal procedure."


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> I'm going to do a bank job and use this excuse and see what happens.
> 
> "You see m'lord it was merely a error in my cash withdrawal procedure."




Instead of inserting my cashcard in the ATM I inserted my sawn-off in the cashier's face. Easy mistake, no harm done etc.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2016)

He's on R4 right now. Poor Simon, none of this is fault, apart from being *too honest* and wanting to spend his time campaigning and helping people, rather than wasting time on paperwork and sorting out his expenses properly and that. 

What a horrible man.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 18, 2016)

Sue said:


> He's on R4 right now. Poor Simon, none of this is fault, apart from being *too honest* and wanting to spend his time campaigning and helping people, rather than wasting time on paperwork and sorting out his expenses properly and that.
> 
> What a horrible man.



I heard him too, the objectionable poisonous little shit.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I heard him too, the *objectionable poisonous little shit.*


This is no time to go soft on him!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2016)

Lock him up. Dangerous. Help him.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 18, 2016)

Too late, services cut and emergency access well...cheers Simon.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 16, 2016)

Zelo Street reports on a rather odd story of a "bust-up" between Danczuk, his missus and Liz McInnes, MP for the neighbouring constituency of Heywood and Middleton. At the heart of this story is Danczuk's ex-wife, Karen, the, er, 'selfie queen'.


> And what looked like the exercise in late night self-promotion by Kazza also had its roots in earlier events: The Heywood and Middleton Constituency Labour Party (CLP) has recently made a complaint about Danczuk to Labour’s NEC. Danczuk, it seems, blames Liz McInnes for this, assuming that she manipulates her local party in a similar manner to that he employs in Rochdale, but she does not.
> Zelo Street: Simon Danczuk’s Bar Meltdown



The Daily Heil reported that Danczuk wanted to install his ex-wife as MP of Heywood and Middleton. Bizarre.


----------



## Wilf (May 16, 2016)

I used to be vice chair of Heywood and Middleton Labour Party (well, this was so long ago it was actually Heywood and Royton). Selfies hadn't been invented then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 27, 2016)

Danczuk: pissed again.


> Disgraced Rochdale MP Simon Danczuk, currently suspended from the Labour Party, has been mercilessly ridiculed and lampooned on social media for tweeting that he has "phoned Jeremy [Corbyn] & said if required, I'm prepared to serve. I am prepared to make that sacrifice for the Labour Party."
> 
> The Mirror reported that he had his "tongue firmly in his cheek" but that hasn't stopped an avalanche of incredulous responses - which is of course exactly the publicity he wanted.
> Danczuk mercilessly ridiculed and lampooned


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2016)

Labour MP Simon Danczuk thrown in police cell after holiday row with estranged wife Karen – who ended up in hospital

Spent the night in Spanish stir after battering his ex-wife. 

What a bobby-dazzler this man is.


----------



## bimble (Aug 16, 2016)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Labour MP Simon Danczuk thrown in police cell after holiday row with estranged wife Karen – who ended up in hospital
> 
> Spent the night in Spanish stir after battering his ex-wife.
> 
> What a bobby-dazzler this man is.


so he's a cheater cheater wife beater?


what a fucking shining example of humanity this man is. And lets not forget the labour right had him as a playa in the maquis, happy to work with him.


----------



## killer b (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't think Danczuk was ever a playa, just a useful attack dog.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Labour MP Simon Danczuk thrown in police cell after holiday row with estranged wife Karen – who ended up in hospital
> 
> Spent the night in Spanish stir after battering his ex-wife.
> 
> What a bobby-dazzler this man is.



If by "bobby-dazzler" you mean "petulant abusive dog-fucking shitcunt".


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> If by "bobby-dazzler" you mean "petulant abusive dog-fucking shitcunt".




Pretty much


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 16, 2016)

Anybody any clue when the LPs report into his conduct will be finished? Been 8 months now.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 16, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Anybody any clue when the LPs report into his conduct will be finished? Been 8 months now.


Or the rape allegation?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyway, I thought the media were paying him for 'advice' about photo opportunities? They don't seem to have snapped him emerging from the Spanish domestic violence court.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 16, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Or the rape allegation?


I thought that had been dropped but checking you seem to be right it's still ongoing AFAICT


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 19, 2016)

The Rochdale Seven (Five, actually) want their case to be reopened according to the MEN.


> Back in 2009, Simon Danczuk accused a group of local Labour members of circulating a 'nonsense' accusation that he had hit Karen - then his girlfriend - on an earlier holiday in Spain.
> 
> They said Mr Danczuk’s position as Labour's candidate at the 2010 General Election was ‘untenable’ - but he accused them of bullying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Aug 19, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The Rochdale Seven (Five, actually) want their case to be reopened according to the MEN.


Tom Stott was a key figure in Militant locally when I was a member in the 80s. Not sure if there was a left/right aspect to their 2009 expulsion (beyond Danzuk's complaint/lies).  I haven't traced the story back, but it's interesting that the rest of the local party seem to have allowed their expulsion to happen, or at least not tried to stop it (its the regional office who do the investigations I think).


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2016)

No charge.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 13, 2016)

How long does it take for Labour to come to a decision, it's been almost a year now.

Can anyone remember how long it took for the decision in Galloway's case?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 14, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> How long does it take for Labour to come to a decision, it's been almost a year now.
> 
> Can anyone remember how long it took for the decision in Galloway's case?


Look how long it took to kick out people who had retweeted Greens recently


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 15, 2017)

on tweeter



*CUNT*

(posted 12.1.17 if you want to respond.  i'm still trying to think of something to say that won't get me turfed off tweeter...)


----------



## tim (Jan 15, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> How long does it take for Labour to come to a decision, it's been almost a year now.
> 
> Can anyone remember how long it took for the decision in Galloway's case?



They're hoping that he'll be offered a job running the Wallace Collection


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 15, 2017)

Can anybody want to see the return of this cunt.


----------



## Zabo (Jan 15, 2017)

Westminster Hour reported the decision will be made next week.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 16, 2017)

Zabo said:


> Westminster Hour reported the decision will be made next week.


Ah, ta. Any clue as to which way the verdict would go?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Can anybody want to see the return of this cunt.


all of the returns I'd enjoy such as the jedi, the mac, to innocence and yes even macarthur are more welcome than danczuks reurn


----------



## Wilf (Mar 8, 2017)

Does this mean I won't be able to call Danczuk a cunt anymore? 

Rochdale council plans to ban swearing


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Does this mean I won't be able to call Danczuk a cunt anymore?
> 
> Rochdale council plans to ban swearing



Oh well, better get some in now, then!

That cunt Danczuk, he's a bit of a cunt, isn't he? And not the sort of workaday cunt you'd call a cunt, but a king-sized shitcunt, with added fucking cuntishness on the side.  What a cunt!


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 8, 2017)

Quite tricky to see how it's possible to wander down Drake St and up Yorkshire St without using the word 'shithole' at least once so it's likely to be a nice little earner in fines for Rochdale MBC.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 8, 2017)

lazythursday said:


> Quite tricky to see how it's possible to wander down Drake St and up Yorkshire St without using the word 'shithole' at least once so it's likely to be a nice little earner in fines for Rochdale MBC.


Local government funding as swearbox. _Fucking_ swearbox.


----------



## gosub (Apr 21, 2017)

Simon Danczuk's Seat Not Open for Selection - Guido Fawkes


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2017)

gosub said:


> Simon Danczuk's Seat Not Open for Selection - Guido Fawkes


Just saw that via the guardian:


> *Simon Danczuk, Rochdale* The MP is currently independent and awaiting disciplinary proceedings by the party after a tabloid newspaper revealed last year that he had sent explicit messages to a 17-year-old female constituent. However, there is no time for the process to be completed before the election, so he may end up running as a Labour candidate in the seat, unless specific measures are taken to exclude him.


Fucking hell. 

Not sure whether they are worried about him taking legal action if not selected or if it's some doubtful logic that it's the best way to keep the seat. But fucking hell, the party has to have a bit of self respect.  Kick the fucker out, full stop.  Might as well risk losing the seat with him standing as an independent. It's not as if the parliamentary balance of forces is going to be close.  Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm too jaded to get into googling why it's taken them so long to investigate his 'sexting', can anyone remember?  Doubt it was that they had to wait till the police had finished the rape allegations, given that they were separate cases.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2017)

if you were his opponent all you'd need do is bang on about his sex casery


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 28, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm too jaded to get into googling why it's taken them so long to investigate his 'sexting', can anyone remember?  Doubt it was that they had to wait till the police had finished the rape allegations, given that they were separate cases.


Police finished ages ago. No possible reason for this taking so long other than the NEC doesn't want to resolve it either way and have to deal with the fall out. 

TBH this is exactly why Corbyn is losing, like the Millwall stuff he should have used this to attack the Labour right. If they defend Danczuk/Lewisham they look like cunts, if they don't then onto the next one.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2017)

They should have just kicked him out at let the dice fall wherever etc.  Even if you somehow ignored the torrent of sex casery this is a bloke who takes money from some kind of photographic agency for letting them know when he's going to walk out of a building and has several varieties of financial sleaze to his name.  He even got several members of the local party kicked out for criticising him.  What kind of a fucking 'pragmatist' would you have to be to campaign for him in Rochdale?  Fucking hell, just have a bit of dignity and kick the cunt out.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh, and his ex-wife Karen is trying to stand in Bury North, next door.
Karen Danczuk: 'Selfie queen' campaigner applies to fight for Labour in election
That's David Nuttall's seat, one of the Tories facing a CPs decision on prosecution.


----------



## Zabo (May 1, 2017)

He's a gonner.

Labour bans Rochdale MP Simon Danczuk from standing in election


----------



## tim (May 1, 2017)

He won't be the Labour Candidate

Labour bans Rochdale MP Simon Danczuk from standing in election


----------



## tim (May 1, 2017)

Zabo said:


> He's a gonner.
> 
> Labour bans Rochdale MP Simon Danczuk from standing in election



Ah, you scooped me. 

Anyway good-riddance to the scumbag


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2017)

Ha, ha. 

Though they've even made a mess of this, doing it at such a late stage after dragging it out for 18 months.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 1, 2017)

I read Wilf 's (excellent) post just above and assumed the scumbag would still be running. Glad to read now though that Labour haven't been _quite_ as bad about this as assumed.
(But yes, messy and rubbish to leave deciding until they were forced to).

But will Danczuk still attempt to run as an independent?


----------



## Wilf (May 1, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> I read Wilf 's (excellent) post just above and assumed the scumbag would still be running. Glad to read now though that Labour haven't been _quite_ as bad about this as assumed.
> (But yes, messy and rubbish to leave deciding until they were forced to).
> 
> But will Danczuk still attempt to run as an independent?


My guess is he will, though they haven't kicked him out. That would mean him actively resigning from the party before standing.  In the middle of Labour's bigger fuck up over not booting him out months ago - I would have thought the standard 'bringing the party into disrepute' would have done the trick - that seems like a good strategic step on their part.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Ha, ha.
> 
> Though they've even made a mess of this, doing it at such a late stage after dragging it out for 18 months.


The problem is...the law. Grounds for expulsion are dubious as he didn't do anything illegal. And you know the fucker would sue if he got the chance, so any case would have to be utterly watertight. Same as with Livingstone.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 2, 2017)

belboid said:


> The problem is...the law. Grounds for expulsion are dubious as he didn't do anything illegal.


Did Galloway? And I can't believe they don't have a 'bringing the party into disrepute' type clause.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Did Galloway? And I can't believe they don't have a 'bringing the party into disrepute' type clause.


Galloway _was_ done on those grounds:
Galloway expelled from Labour
(as was Livingstone).
 There's always unpredictability in terms of legal challenges to expulsions, but I'd have thought 'sexting' a 16 year old, still at college would have amounted to a strong case. I suspect you have to be quite specific with these things, might have been difficult to add all the other stuff to the charge sheet (if, for example, they included his financial misdemeanours, they a few more MPs would have been in the firing line). Most of all though, leaving it in abeyance for 18 months is the real problem here. They should have said we are kicking him out, at the very least as a candidate, and sod the consequences in terms of the seat. Would have been a refreshing stance.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Did Galloway? And I can't believe they don't have a 'bringing the party into disrepute' type clause.


Galloway didn't mind being expelled. Disrepute obviously exists as a reason for expulsion, but it is never as clear cut so is more challengeable


----------



## lazythursday (May 2, 2017)

I think generally though the courts avoid interfering with internal political party processes. I doubt Danczuk would win a court battle. More interesting is how well he would do standing as an Independent - I live near to Rochdale and the impression I get is that he is widely loathed locally for his ongoing shenanigans, but perhaps his 'man of the people' shtick and name recognition would swing a fair few votes. My gut feeling though is that he'd be humiliated.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2017)

lazythursday said:


> I think generally though the courts avoid interfering with internal political party processes. I doubt Danczuk would win a court battle. More interesting is how well he would do standing as an Independent - I live near to Rochdale and the impression I get is that he is widely loathed locally for his ongoing shenanigans, but perhaps his 'man of the people' shtick and name recognition would swing a fair few votes. My gut feeling though is that he'd be humiliated.


I used to live nearby years and years ago, but don't have much local insight now. However the bigger story of Rochdale constituency is the eclipse of the Libdems who, after the nonce Cyril smith, used to alternate winning the seat with Labour. In 2015 they came 4th, suggesting a fair bit of their working class vote went to UKIP - Libs always won Rochdale seats with a significant working class vote, who had followed Smith away from Labour to the pissyellows in the 60s.

this is the balance of the Council from 2015 (bigger than the Rochdale parliamentary seat, but includes all of the constituency wards):


Labour 47
Conservative 10
Liberal Democrat 2
Independent (Rochdale First)1
To be fair to him, not a phrase I normally use about Danczuk, I suspect his book and the attendandt publicity about Smith might have had some role in keeping the Lib vote down.  However there must have been other forces at work in the town to see them pretty much disappear off the map (they ran the council at various points in alliance with the tories).  It wasn't just the dismal performance of the Libdems in 2015.  Rochdale Liberals have always been regarded as separate from the national party, more the personality cult of a sitting MP.  They have mined that through the law of diminishing returns, right through to the dismal Paul Rowen who was the last Liberal MP.


----------



## Lurdan (May 2, 2017)

Wilf said:


> his book


Well, the book his name is on as 'co-author' 


> An accomplished writer, Mr Baker is credited as co-author of a book with Mr Danczuk, Smile for the Camera: The Double Life of Cyril Smith, however, it was in fact Mr Baker who researched and wrote the book.


Rochdale Online


----------



## Wilf (May 10, 2017)

Another rape allegation, this time a more recent one:
Former Labour MP Simon Danczuk is accused of rape


----------



## Wilf (May 10, 2017)

Lurdan said:


> Well, the book his name is on as 'co-author'
> 
> Rochdale Online


I read part of it, the chapters on Cyril Smith's upbringing and early career. At lot of that material was recycling an earlier book about Smith ( or even his autobiog - yuk). In fact it had the feel of a professional writer patching previous interviews and writing together.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Another rape allegation, this time a more recent one:
> Former Labour MP Simon Danczuk is accused of rape


Just when you thought he couldn't get more loathsome...


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Another rape allegation, this time a more recent one:
> Former Labour MP Simon Danczuk is accused of rape



He does seem to collect allegations like this.......


----------



## Lurdan (May 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Another rape allegation, this time a more recent one:
> Former Labour MP Simon Danczuk is accused of rape





> The incident is alleged to have occurred in May 2016 at a location in Westminster.


Couldn't really make it up could you.


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Another rape allegation, this time a more recent one:
> Former Labour MP Simon Danczuk is accused of rape



 - an exclusive report in the S*n
 - accompanied with pictures from Fame Flynet
 - a "Westminster source" claims it is a "despicable dirty tricks campaign" aimed at Danczuk

This is him making money out of his own antics again, isn't it?


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

agricola said:


> - an exclusive report in the S*n
> - accompanied with pictures from Fame Flynet
> - a "Westminster source" claims it is a "despicable dirty tricks campaign" aimed at Danczuk
> 
> This is him making money out of his own antics again, isn't it?



Possibly but it says in that article he is running as an independent.  Its not exactly positive coverage.  Then again I suppose any coverage is good as far as he is concerned.


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Possibly but it says in that article he is running as an independent.  Its not exactly positive coverage.  Then again I suppose any coverage is good as far as he is concerned.



With anyone else I'd agree with you, but this is what he did when the sexting thing came out.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Possibly but it says in that article he is running as an independent.  Its not exactly positive coverage.  Then again I suppose any coverage is good as far as he is concerned.


Who is his ex-wife?


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Who is his ex-wife?



He has a couple of them, but I assume you mean Karen Danczuk?

Edit turns out he only has one ex-wife and he's not yet divorced from the other.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> He has a couple of them, but I assume you mean Karen Danczuk?


I mean 'Fame Flynet'.


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I mean 'Fame Flynet'.



Dunno. Never encountered it before this story.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Possibly but it says in that article he is running as an independent.


That's a bit weird in itself, as I don't think he's explicitly declared that we is going to run - he's not declared it on his twitter feed for example.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Dunno. Never encountered it before this story.


Well have a read.


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Well have a read.



I have, well skimmed anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

So you _have _encounrtised fame thing then?

It's barely 500 words btw  -and you skimmed it?


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> So you _have _encounrtised fame thing then?
> 
> It's barely 500 words btw  -and you skimmed it?



I'm at work, I have this email to write.  Maybe you could help me with that as well, how are you on structural engineering?


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I'm at work, I have this email to write.  Maybe you could help me with that as well, how are you on structural engineering?


Pretty bad. Luckily not offering opinions on it on the internet.


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Pretty bad. Luckily not offering opinions on it on the internet.



A missed opportunity.  Anyway you must be bored if you're going after off the cuff comments about sleazy celebratory stuff.  I'll make sure to read it later and come back. For sure.


----------



## butchersapron (May 10, 2017)

Oh well.


----------



## Teaboy (May 10, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Oh well.



Ok. So deffo another money making wheeze for him then. We got there in the end. High five?


----------



## Wilf (May 10, 2017)

It's postmodern sleaze.  He's a _Sleaze Creative_.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2017)

monetize your maggotry


----------



## butchersapron (May 20, 2017)

Danczuk election paperwork called into question



> Disgraced former Rochdale MP Simon Danczuk's election nomination papers have been called into question after he listed his home address as that of his ex-wife Karen Danczuk, on Lonsdale Avenue, Kingsway - an address she has confirmed he does not live at.



He is wasting everyone's time by standing as an independent.

He was interviewed about the latest rape allegation yesterday. FameFlynet was outside taking and then selling the pictures on behalf of the creepy  scummer again.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 20, 2017)

Urgh, he makes Galloway dignified in comparison.


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 1, 2017)

Simon Danczuk to face no further action over rape claim - BBC


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 1, 2017)

How is his campaign going up there?  Any urbs live in Rochdale?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Ha.

Rochdale parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Rochdale parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


Ha indeed!


----------



## gosub (Jun 9, 2017)

Lost deposit


----------



## tim (Jun 9, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Ha.
> 
> Rochdale parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently he turned up for the count, refused to do any interviews and left straight away. Truly a political titan, will we see his like again?


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2017)

I think 883 is the lowest vote for a sitting mp since rotten boroughs were done away with. First time ever one has gone from first to fifth.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2017)

Danczuk's a cunt. Now there's a lot of things he officially _isn't_: as a result of 2 whole investigations, he's not a rapist. Only spent a night  in the Spanish cells, so clearly not guilty of violence against women. By a matter of months, he's not guilty of underage sext. _And now he's not an MP_. Nice to have things cleared up.


----------



## gosub (Jun 10, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Danczuk's a cunt. Now there's a lot of things he officially _isn't_: as a result of 2 whole investigations, he's not a rapist. Only spent a night  in the Spanish cells, so clearly not guilty of violence against women. By a matter of months, he's not guilty of underage sext. _And now he's not an MP_. Nice to have things cleared up.



Thanks for that.  I would have asked Danczuk, but I couldn't afford it.


----------

